# Official Raw Discussion Thread 4/5



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After winning an Eight-Man Battle Royal on WWE NXT, Rookie David Otunga earned the opportunity to be Raw’s next celebrity guest host. How will Otunga use his role to leverage his contention for a WWE Superstar contract?

Discuss.​


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

Batista/John Cena match will be announce for Extreme Rules 2010.

Christian/Ted DiBiase match will end in a dq then Ted DiBiase will beat down on Christian.

Triple H/Sheamus match will be announce for Extreme Rules 2010.

The Miz & Big Show vs Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith.

Jack Swagger vs Randy Orton.

Eve and Nikki Bella and Brie Bella vs Maryse and Jillian and Rosa Mendes in some kind of t&a match.

Daniel Bryan vs Batista.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Since Otunga is in charge of the show, couldn't he just give himself a contract?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

backtothedisaster said:


> Since Otunga is in charge of the show, couldn't he just give himself a contract?


That makes too much sense.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm quite looking forward to this weeks show.
I'm really interested to see what they do with Otunga. Hopefully we get some more Bret/HD v ShoMiz stuff.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

i expect otunga to be terrible. 

interested in seeing where they go with orton. that's about it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

backtothedisaster said:


> Since Otunga is in charge of the show, couldn't he just give himself a contract?


This would require an ounce of brain power, something Otunga's character has yet to display.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I do not have any high expectations for him however it seems the E' is really into this guy. I see both him and Bryan getting contracts and them feuding in the near future. 

Should be a decent show, maybe a match announced for Extreme Rules. That's about it, nothing special. 

I am sure Otunga will shove himself into themain event too.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

With it being easter, having a few days off and today being my birthday. I completely forgot about it being Raw/Impact tonight. Been a while since I didnt care this less about the shows. But guess I will still watch it later on.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Hopefully the draft will be announced tonight as well.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I would like to see Otunga call out Daniel Bryan and challenge him to a match. I also hope the divas match lasts for more than 30 seconds tonight.



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> interested in seeing where they go with orton.


^^ But most of all, this.


----------



## J.Blinky (Apr 5, 2010)

It looks like the David Otunga is gonna have a good future.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am hoping to see more from Harts and ShowMiz and something with Orton tonight.

Would be awesome if Miz had to defend his U.S. title against Smith.

John Cena/Batista will probobly be announced tonight as a Last Man Standing Match at Extreme Rules.

I can see a Stretcher Match or Tables for Triple H and Sheamus for ER.

Likley main event is Cena, Orton, Triple H VS Batista, Sheamus, and Swagger.



ADR LaVey said:


> I would like to see Otunga call out Daniel Bryan and challenge him to a match. I also hope the divas match lasts for more than 30 seconds tonight.


And Maryse to finally defend the title I hope.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Hopefully the draft will be announced tonight as well.


Yeah, haven't been keeping up with any of the news, but if history repeats itself, it should happen very soon.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I can see Otunga bringing some of his NXT friends along. It would be a good way to advertise the show. He could also bring his wife along.

I'm just tuning in to see what Orton will be doing. I wonder if Bret Hart will be on RAW as well.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Yeah, haven't been keeping up with any of the news, but if history repeats itself, it should happen very soon.


Well apparently it's scheduled to happen on April 26th (Raw after Extreme Rules).


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I expect massive advertising for nXt which is a good thing. The show rocks.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hoping for good things tonight. I haven't kept up with nXt that much, so hopefully Otunga can show something good tonight.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Very interested to see how Otunga handles the Guest Host role. He's gotta be better that some random actor no one has heard of or a NASCAR driver who knows nothing about wrestling. He seems to have barrel loads of charisma as well so that should work out well for him.

Looking forward to seeing what happens with Orton tonight, I'm really liking the badass face thing he has going on so heres hoping for something good tonight.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

J.Blinky said:


> It looks like the David Otunga is gonna have a good future.


isn't he the one married to jennifer hudson? 

nuff said really - thats the only reason hes being pushed, hes useless otherwise but has got name power


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's almost too obvious that Otunga pits one or more of the top "rookies" in Gabriel and Danielson for example against more established guys, maybe Big Show/ Mark Henry, Big Show/Miz or some other powerful tandem. Anything that gets Danielson on Raw though, it's give us a taste of what will happen when he makes the move across.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

backtothedisaster said:


> Since Otunga is in charge of the show, couldn't he just give himself a contract?


Logic, In the WWE?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope Otunga has spent the week brushing up on his mic skills. Because if he's gonna cut decent length promos tonight as a GH, he's gotta do better than last week on NXT. Hoping he gets Bryan on Raw for some type of match. Is it promo time for Orton? I think so. He's the hottest thing in the company right now so it might be pretty smart to lay out some type of agenda for him heading into Extreme Rules.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I hope Otunga has spent the week brushing up on his mic skills. Because if he's gonna cut decent length promos tonight as a GH, he's gotta do better than last week on NXT. Hoping he gets Bryan on Raw for some type of match. Is it promo time for Orton? I think so. He's the hottest thing in the company right now so it might be pretty smart to lay out some type of agenda for him heading into Extreme Rules.


I would love to see Randy Orton cut a promo on David Botchtunga. But also since Bryan and he had that little disagreement on RAW I can see Otunga making him go into a match against Miz & Big Show in a Handicap Match or in a Tag Team Match with a partner of his choice or something.

Okay, now this is what I would like to see happen tonight. Note I am restating what I wrote in the David Otunga to host RAW thread.



> I predict we see Jennifer Hudson come in.....then in steps Mark Henry. Mark Henry takes Otunga's 427 Green M&M's, takes his girl, and comes back later in the show and tells Otunga that "Jennifer Got Some Chocolate" and we see the return of Sexual Chocolate. Which sets up with Botchtunga facing "Sexual Chocolate" Mark Henry in the main event and Mark Henry destroys Otunga and sends him back to NXT.
> 
> Mark Henry = Ratings
> Mark Henry with 427 Green M&M's = Epic Ratings
> Mark Henry doing what I posted and returns as Sexual Chocolate = OUT OF THIS WORLD RATINGS


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

^ The return of Sexual Chocolate would own.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

It's going too be an interesting Raw tonight with the guest host being Otunga. I'd be surprised if they can reach the level of last weeks show but i'm hoping they can prove me wrong.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I'm mixed on how Otunga will do...I just hope he doesn't put himself in any matches against the likes of Cena, let alone for the title. I could see some of the other NXT rookies being in matches though. 

Based on last week, I can also see Batista/Orton with Cena costing Batista the match and then their match for Extreme Rules getting announced. 

Other than that, tonight feels pretty unpredictable. Another match I'd like to see is Miz/Kidd.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Actually, I know with what I said earlier about Otunga giving himself a contract wouldn't happen, but in a way, I think it actually could, say if Justin Gabriel wins NXT, then the next RAW Otunga appears and mentions that when he guest hosted he made himself a contract. Would be a good way to get more than one person off NXT onto the main roster. Although, by the time NXT finishes, no one will probably remember he guest hosted. So, nevermind.

I hope we see something happen between Batista and Otunga (maybe Cena vs Otunga with Batista interference?), I think their characters would go well together.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Might see an Orton promo tonight, its been a while. Also interested in the direction of the Tripz v Sheamus match 4 Extreme Rules...


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Glad we get another WWE employee as a guest host. I am really sick of these guest host...especially the ones no one knows or cares about like the douches from last week.

Hoping for a good Raw tonight.


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

god this show looks shit, ill be watching tna, thank you very much.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

kinofkings 232 said:


> god this show looks shit, ill be watching tna, thank you very much.


No thank you very much.

I'm sure your viewership will at least let them crack that 0.9 rating lol.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

kinofkings 232 said:


> god this show looks shit, ill be watching tna, thank you very much.


There hasn't even been any matches announced yet. What are you basing that opinion on?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not sure yet whether I want to stay up to watch this. Raw was great last week but with nothing announced yet I might just watch the repeat on Wednesday. Or I'll try and find a stream to save me dragging my arse out of bed!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Otunga may take advantage of this and stick himself in a title match? 8*D

Will probably stay up to watch TNA and then tune into RAW afterwards, I'll Youtube whatever I missed tomorrow.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I wonder if the fans will shit on Otunga like what happened with the Hot Tub guys last week lol. If he calls out one of the more established stars it's definitely going to happen. Looking forward to the show and what happens with Orton, HHH/Seamus, Swagger and Cena/Batista. Should be a good Raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking forward to tonite, i think it'll definitely be an interesting RAW with Otunga hosting.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If Otunga gives himself a contract that means they can keep with the original plan of having one winner from NXT


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Anyone else think HHH might come out and revisit his promo from last week about that "one thing" he always wanted to tell Shawn since he wasn't able to finish due to Sheamus?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Let's Go! Let's continue to destroy TNA.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The only interested thing on Raw now is what's next for Randy Orton ? *


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I really wish Jericho still had the tag team title, I miss him on RAW.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Otunga vs Cena for the title or just a normal match. Either way, it's smart to let Otunga take advantage of his power.

Daniel Bryan or maybe all the rookies on RAW sounds good.

Randall Orton :evil:.

Another State Of The Championship Address by Jack Swagger :shocked:.

Christian doing SOMETHING.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

gary year said:


> Otunga vs Cena for the title or just a normal match. Either way, it's smart to let Otunga take advantage of his power.
> 
> Daniel Bryan or maybe all the rookies on RAW sounds good.
> 
> ...


If the NxT rookies are there i'm hoping their pros are to, which will mean Jericho!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Would expect to see R-Truth & Morrison Vs Show-Miz for the tag titles since Truth is Otungas Mentor.

Also Expecting Otunga Vs Cena in some way.


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Does anyone smell a Championship Scramble match at Extreme Rules for the WWE Championship? I think it's quite possible.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Otunga guest hosting? Meh, good luck is all i have to state.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

hot_rod_piper said:


> Does anyone smell a Championship Scramble match at Extreme Rules for the WWE Championship? I think it's quite possible.


Nah. Cena/Batista and Hunter/Sheamus rematches I'm guessing. The aftermath to Wrestlemania tends to be all about wrapping old stuff up and planting the seeds for the future. That's already been done with the potential for Orton/Batista (Orton moving to Smackdown, Batista to Raw?), amongst others.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

God damn. This will be the first RAW I've been able to watch live in like two years. I'm really interested in seeing where they go with Randy Orton from here.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

hot_rod_piper said:


> Does anyone smell a Championship Scramble match at Extreme Rules for the WWE Championship? I think it's quite possible.


I Thought about this week. Cena Vs Batista Vs HHH Vs Sheamus Vs Orton. Would be a Great Match.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

He won't award himself a contract but he will probably give title shot's/matches to the NXT pro's to carry favour with them in the show.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey he went to Harvard Law right, wouldn't making himself up a contract be a no brainer?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

5 more mins


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I miss Jericho on RAW too.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Hoping to see some matches announced for ER.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here we go.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

First RAW HBK has not been on in months. Going to feel a bit weird.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

david boootunga


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Starting off with Thwagger.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Jack Swagger to start the show? Back to Angle vs. Anderson for me.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Get On Your Knees!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Swagger!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kickin' off with Swagger!? I love it already!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Serious face Swagger


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love that Million Dollar Man quote they added to the intro video.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Swagger on Raw, I'd assume it is just to announce his farewell to the Raw brand.

Hopefully this promo does not suck as much as the one on Smackdown.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So is he just going to be on both shows?
Or are they trying to make sure everyone knows what the heck has happened? Haha.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Check, one two!! AWWWW YEEEAAAHH!!

Nice suit


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Starting it off with the All-American American World Heavyweight Champion....Swagga!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thwagga rockin' the suit!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wonder if Swagger is a Smackdown star or if they'll wait until the draft


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Swagger looks cool as fuck in that suit with the belt.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Swagger looks like a champion. Shame he can't talk like one.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He's gonna read from that book again lol!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

He has adopted jericho's gimmick.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Roll ith.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha. That was actually funny. No build or anything. 
Just "Roll it!" Haha.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Swagger gets serious heat!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why did the crowd give him no reaction for his entrance but boo him before he started talking?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Andddd the new WHC gets no reaction at all.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

First he's Kurt Angle, now he's Jericho? :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, in that suit he looks the part, he looks like a Champion!


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Swagger def. looks like a champion. Let's just hope this promo isn't as horrible as I think it's going to be.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

still cant believe that in the past 6 months 2 champions have been sheamus and jack swagger... so sad


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A champions vs champions match for the main event??


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why did the crowd give him no reaction for his entrance but boo him before he started talking?


They wanted to listen to his epic entrance music!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

haaaaa look its chris jericho next he will call the crowd germ incubators and tape worms to seal the deal


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

morrison or swagger, i honestly don't know who is worse on the mic


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Jericho and Swagger can start a boy band_


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

He's getting more heat than Sheamus got the RAW after winning the title.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well he is right he made history...from jobber to champion over night


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

God kill the fucking mic this fucking guy suckkkkks. Kill that lisp too 

Fuck this, i'm off to see angle vs anderson


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

brilliant!!


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why did the crowd give him no reaction for his entrance but boo him before he started talking?


Probably because his entrance music is horrible.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Swagger is getting some decent heat


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Poor man's Jericho.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

swag is back


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

JACK SWAGGER

Aww yeah.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

His promo is going well, i think anyways.


----------



## heel_mark (Sep 8, 2007)

Anybody who says swagger isnt good on the mic, well, theyre fucking idiots


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK!"

Yes my sheeple. CHANT!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> still cant believe that in the past 6 months 2 champions have been sheamus and jack swagger... so sad


So you want the same people to be champions?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Swagger looking awesome as champion.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cue RKO


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Dudes sweating like a priest in a playground_


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> He's getting more heat than Sheamus got the RAW after winning the title.


That isn't hard to do lol. Didn't Sheamus get near silence the first night?

Edit: I fucking hate Jerry Lawler. Seriously, I do.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Swagger might need to take some speech lessons to improve his mic skills.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

well... as weird as it is to give a nobody the world championship, swagger was getting tremendous heat there. And the crowd is actually cheering for Cena.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> He's getting more heat than Sheamus got the RAW after winning the title.


Because Swagger>>>>Sheamus


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Cena interrupting.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Jack Swagger was clearly stalling for Cena's music.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hes sweating like mad


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

According to Cole, Raw has two world champions...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> A champions vs champions match for the main event??


Wow, that's so predictable.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

STOP INTERRUPTING SWAGGERS MOMENT TO SHINE ORANGE GOBLIN


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

They really need to just give him a manager. I won't mind him then :/


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

jack swagger literally Mr. Stiff.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Poor Jack. He's sweating like crazy. 

SuperCena to save the day.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would love it if the night ends with Swagger pinning Cena!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena to Swager-MINE SPINS!!!! MINE BETTER! HAHA!

Swagger to Cena-I'm going to knock that smug, elitist grin off your face bitch.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

First time I ever marked out for Cena.. to get Swagger off the fucking mic.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

booooooo cena


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wooo Cena
2 epic wrestlers in the ring


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A challenge from Cena?


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ugh. Go away Cena, you're not funny or interesting.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i thought swagger is 1-0 vs cena


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"...wearing orange..."

:lmao


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

fuck off cena


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, Swagger really is sweating.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL weasel.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Swagger looks like a zombie


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the poor guy trying to add sucks to the Cena chant


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Yawwwn wow this guy Swagger blows on the mic hard. What a fucking lame lousy no hack piece of shit.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OOOOOH Burn!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I am guessing Cena will face Swagger tonight.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

LMAO.. Cena just owned Swagger


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Standing here in an orange shirt"
I hope he is noticing and changes his color!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Love how Cena called him on the sweating_


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

YES MY SHEEPLE! CENA INDEED!

Bask in his glorious, smug attitude!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

You know its extremely hot in there under those lights, and in the suit. Yea, id be sweatin too.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

swagger was sooooooooooo not ready for the spotlight, wtf were they thinking


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAANDALL!!!!


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Orton!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kick his ass Orton!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I marked for The Viper :side:


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

RANDY CROWD GOES NUTS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cue Viper


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I am amazed at how over this guy is.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

The hottest face in the company.. Orton


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Decent pop for Orton.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

ORTON HUGE FUCKIN POP!!!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Orton will take that title shot John!

I HEAR VOICES...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O hey alright. Wooo. Lets have a triple threat where Orton wins both titles in one night. Thatll work for me


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton! it's about to get alot more interesting!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The pops that Orton are getting are nuts.
And finally he can cut a promo, it's been awhile.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a long time foe...but suddenly there buddys


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Swagger should defintly win now.

Now here comes the man with the most wins over Cena.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

wtf?

GO SWAGGER


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Orton!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

UNIFICATION MATCH!!! COULD IT BE???


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Orton!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MizShow?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
MARK THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

6 man tag?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

What in the hell is happening


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Big Show smiling and in a suit is the greatest thing in the WWE


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i marked out big time for the miz


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

ShowMiz!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

MIZ ~


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A handicap match for the main event??


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Swagger, ShowMiz vs. Orton and Cena...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They are making Swagger look more like a main eventer by just being in the same presence of Orton and Cena in the ring.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, what's going on? Haha.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

How much more of the roster is gonna come out?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So is the whole roster going to come out one at a time now?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh come on, let Randy say more than one sentence. Fuck off Miz.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Orton > Swagger > Cena


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

finally somone who can actually use the mic


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

ShoMiz now haha. I preict Yoshi to come out after.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lolwtf at ShowMiz

:lmao at Otunga coming out the NXT music, it so does not fit him


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Swagger is so damn terrible on the mic. 

But I'm not telling you anything you don't already know.*


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

wtf is Showmiz doing out here


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Orton and Cena to face Showmiz?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

UNIFY all the belts, do it NOW!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha, look at this tool.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF is that guy??


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ROFL THAT IS THE UGLIEST THING IVE EVER SEEN


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Raw head!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

hahah even David Otunga gets a big reaction.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> Swagger, ShowMiz vs. Orton and Cena...


It's a good idea, here's Otunga tho...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

If there's one thing this segment needs, it's more wrestlers coming out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

David Otunga. Hopefully he can make for a good guest host.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow Otunga has "RAW" etched into his head. LOL


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What is this, 106 & Park?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cut the rest of your hair, you look like a blind man is your barber.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

SHowMiz!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for reminding us. We would never remember that way.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Go away Otunga. You can't wrestle, you have no charisma, and noone cares about your existence other than Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

boo david otunga


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

David Otunga = MVP


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Miz has got to be a future world champ
I love how the camera cut early to Otunga coming out haha


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

David Otunga needs to realize you cant just throw big dave into a tag match. I dont think he'll be happy.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

orton to smackdown would make so much sense but it's not going to happen


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Swagger/Orton should be good. Showmiz to retain please.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy feedback.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Orton vs Swagger


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Cena and Batista vs. ShowMiz
Orton vs. Swagger


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RKO that punk!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

poor miz


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

is orton face or heel?


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

I like what they are doing with Orton

Nice opening segment


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Haha that was an awesome swerved RKO.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Didn't Cena and Batista win the tag belts once before and hold them for like 7 days, i just hope we don't get a repeat...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Otunga was good there. 

If Batista and Cena win the tag straps I'll throw my fuckin tv out the window.

LOL at that RKO


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck You Otunga. ShowMiz will lose the titles tonight to another fucking put together team. Batista & John Cena as Tag Champions I see it happening.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

wtf are you doing david otunga


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Attempted RKO on Cena which is good, at least he is not a total face...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was awesome. 
I just wish Cena got it too.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Cena is there smiling at his pal Orton lol.

Thank God Swagger got owned, he sucks.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Fuck You Otunga. ShowMiz will lose the titles tonight to another fucking put together team. Batista & John Cena as Tag Champions I see it happening.


You know, he doesn't REALLY make the matches.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Why can't Orton RKO Cena 

Btw does everybody see Cena and Batista becoming champs after Batista abandons Cena?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Ugh. Why do they do these enemies as partners matches. Always end in predictable fashion.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't wait to see this version of Orton face Cena at WrestleMania.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Swagger is so damn terrible on the mic.
> 
> But I'm not telling you anything you don't already know.*


Then tell me something I don't know


*would rather see orton and cena face showmiz for the titles*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Swagger over Orton, he needs the win more.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

So is Orton / Swagger for the title? And if not why not?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

hahaha that RKO was awesome


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

So far, so good with the Orton face turn. Not turning him into a bitch. I wish he had hit the RKO on both guys.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG PARTNERS THAT DON'T LIKE EACH OTHER HOLY FUCK I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE!!!!!

*facepalm*


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

The NXT theme tune is horrible


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Jack Swagger is lower on the totem pole than any of those Raw guys.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Batista is gonna DQ the match.

Man, to think we were THIS close to WWE Unified Champion!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena is GOD. He fucking deflected an RKO.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Decent opening, too much going on by the end though. Swagger looked good in that segment, I don't get why people say he's no good on the mic.

Really hope ShoMiz retain.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> You know, he doesn't REALLY make the matches.


If someone doesn't know that, they need to end themselves.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> David Otunga = MVP


Racist!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Fuck You Otunga. ShowMiz will lose the titles tonight to another fucking put together team. Batista & John Cena as Tag Champions I see it happening.


Batista & Cena will be 2 time tag champs then, i don't want it to happen either.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Cena and Tista really should not win their match...

The next team I want to have those titles are the Hart Dynasty, the only real tag team we have left.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anyone keep getting the "Not found" white page every time they load a page on this site, and then you load it again and it loads just fine?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't think Orton/Swagger will end clean but I'm looking forward to see how they work together


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> Racist!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I knew the RKO was coming
Orton didn't even get booed when he tried it
Cena looks scared again IMAO


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol cena and batista not winning the titles, this is just going to be used as build-up towards their inevitable rematch at extreme rules for the title, but should be interesting to see how batista and cena interact in the tag match which i know will end with batista screwing cena, so obvious


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Batista will get himself and Cena DQed
the mad man


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

My avatar has the best unlikely team not Cena and Batista
lol I'm telling you Cena will win the titles by himself after either Batista doesn't show or leaves early


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

hinton9 said:


> Decent opening, too much going on by the end though. Swagger looked good in that segment, I don't get why people say he's no good on the mic.
> 
> Really hope ShoMiz retain.


I agree, i think Swagger did perfectly fine on the mic tonight, hated typical Cena ripping on him with that 'championship material' bullshit as Swagger looked more like a champion than Cena.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

DQ with orton, no way he is loosing with all this flow...hey kofi vs sheamus he might get the dq win!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Triple H to interfere


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

hahaha Sheamus demoted to opener with kofi. Triple H taught him a lesson


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Sheamus vs Kofi Kingston? What the hell is going on?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> orton to smackdown would make so much sense but it's not going to happen


the draft.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Poor Kofi


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kofi better not job.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol omg kofi going to get squashed by sheamus


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sheamus/Kofi? I smell a job.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

squash match coming up


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Just as I got happy seeing Kofi getting RAW time, Sheamus comes out for a squash.....


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Squash time.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

nice kofi pop


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> My avatar has the best unlikely team not Cena and Batista
> lol I'm telling you Cena will win the titles by himself after either Batista doesn't show or leaves early


Plz no!

Sheamus over Kingston, naturally.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Sheamus will win this match, right?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoping for a good match here. Kofi will lose but it may be entertaining.


----------



## KingofAwesome (Apr 5, 2010)

MrKennedy666 said:


> The NXT theme tune is horrible


I know. I can't believe that have to make an entrance to that. Shaemus with the devastating back breaker!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hhh show up?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Time for Kofi to get squashed


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This is fucking despicable...Kofi's an official jobber right now...

Where's the Sheamus heat??? Crowd is dead as hell when he came out...lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Sheamus will win this match, right?




Of course.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sheamus... yawn.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

come on kofi!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bye bye Kofi :side:


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Alright this isn't a squash!!!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Plz no!
> 
> Sheamus over Kingston, naturally.


I hope not be you can see it 
hopefully they go another way


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Otunga actually looks like he knows what he's doing and he's actually having a good time which is better than the other 'celebrity' hosts.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sheamus owns.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was cool.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

was that a botch?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone else getting the urge for Oreo's and a glass of milk?


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> This is fucking despicable...Kofi's an official jobber right now...
> 
> Where's the Sheamus heat??? Crowd is dead as hell when he came out...lol


I'm pretty sure I heard heat when Sheamus came out.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good night Ham and Egger.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Irish catholic plug by Sheamus.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> come on kofi!


Seriously? lol


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Poor Kofi. Guy's career was looking so promising a few months ago.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really?
Really?
Really???


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow they squashed kofi, saw shaemus winning but not in that manner damn


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone for brunch


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Kofi was sacrificed to put over Sheamus. Too bad.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

He clobbered Kofi. HHH will run out.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol sheamus new trademark weapon... a 10 inch pipe


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

well looks like kofi is taking some time off lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Sheamus-


is one of the best heels in WWE.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Trips is not pleased...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, that match sucked. Sheamus is so boring.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

So much for Kofi's push. He's the face version of Carlito now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He ain't done yet, Kofi's gonna die! Or maybe Trips will save him? That metal pole gonna be his thing?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Have a nice vacation, Kofi.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I think that Sheamus and HHH's match at Extreme Rules will be something along the lines of Pipe vs Sledgehammer. Just a guess.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omg haven't we seen that image of triple h like a thousand times, they did that shit so much last year with orton and tonight, it made its return with sheamus, the angry triple h all over the screen walking with a purpose for revenge image....


----------



## KingofAwesome (Apr 5, 2010)

Shaemus get out of there, here comes the Game!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kofi is gonna be release......


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> wow they squashed kofi, saw shaemus winning but not in that manner damn


did u watch the match, that wasnt no squash


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Shaemus is growing on me_


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> omg haven't we seen that image of triple h like a thousand times, they did that shit so much last year with orton and tonight, it made its return with sheamus, the angry triple h all over the screen walking with a purpose for revenge.....


And always in the leather jacket. :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

RatedRudy said:


> omg haven't we seen that image of triple h like a thousand times, they did that shit so much last year with orton and tonight, it made its return with sheamus, the angry triple h all over the screen walking with a purpose for revenge image....




No thats just his normal walk. Scares his kids all the time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> well looks like kofi is taking some time off lol


Triple H=Sledge Hammer
Sheamus=Metal pipe

He's learning something.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

RatedRudy said:


> omg haven't we seen that image of triple h like a thousand times, they did that shit so much last year with orton and tonight, it made its return with sheamus, the angry triple h all over the screen walking with a purpose for revenge image....


That is when Triple H is at his best though.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

we come back from break and hhh is still walking

hhh doesn't give a damn about kofi. he'll just take his sweet time strutting down the halls


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Kofi is gonna be release......


a happy ending from the Bella's who wouldn't want that..oh your talking sbout something else


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> did u watch the match, that wasnt no squash


*Yeah that match just now.... was a squash*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Kofi is gonna be release......


People said that about Swagger last month.. look where he is now.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Triple H=Sledge Hammer
> Sheamus=Metal pipe
> 
> He's learning something.


Before you know it Sheamus is going to have his own pose, and then he will have his own on screen wife...Is that going too far?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> And always in the leather jacket. :lmao


Yeah Trips no need to be that angry, it's not like Sheamus ddt'd your wife and kissed her whilst you were handcuffed to the ring watching on lol!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> a happy ending from the Bella's who wouldn't want that..oh your talking sbout something else


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Poor Kofi full on jobber now


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and here Trips was going to ask HBK to marry him


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't care, Sheamus' theme is awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sheamus going for cheap heat...yaaaawwwwwn.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Triple H still walking with a purpose somewhere backstage.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh dear God fpalm...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> we come back from break and hhh is still walking
> 
> hhh doesn't give a damn about kofi. he'll just take his sweet time strutting down the halls


HAHHA!!!
Good call.
Sheamus is still standing there. Hilarious. 
That's a long walk for HHH.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Before you know it Sheamus is going to have his own pose, and then he will have his own on screen wife...Is that going too far?


Bet he's wishing Vince had another daughter lol


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah it took HBK 8 years to win the big one, because the title actually meant something back then...


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

woooo sheamus!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sheamus looks like a blank canvas.

I wanna draw on him!!!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Greatest debut year in WWE history?

Um Kurt Angle says Hi.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So they do acknowledge his stint on ECW last year. They talked about him like the first time we've ever seen him was in October.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

doblya doblya e, it amuses me to here him cut a promo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

At least it's not 'Taker walking from backstage. We'd need a half hour overrun.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> People said that about Swagger last month.. look where he is now.


True but man, look how things are going for him. Now that he got taken out with a pipe, there is no reason for him to come back, he has no direction. They can either have him sit at home or release him, it is the spring cleaning season.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I just tuned in, what has happened besides the Sheamus promo?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sounding more Irish than usual tonight >_>


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Sheamus gets cheap heat now


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow is sheamus forgetting his lines or something


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

But really, the H/Sheamus mania match was alot better than i thought it would be, i was surprised.


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

they could have just not shown hhh at all


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> doblya doblya e, it amuses me to here him cut a promo


Vladimir Kozlov like.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Damn Orton vs Swagger. I was hoping for the Cena vs Swagger for the wwe title with Swagger winning and holding both heavyweight and wwe championship. That would really shake up things.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope HHH's walking ends up like Jericho in WCW, locking himself outside with a fat bodyguard. I'd mark anyway.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Did sheamus get attacked by a cat, with all the scratches on his ghost chest.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

lic05 said:


> I just tuned in, what has happened besides the Sheamus promo?





> - The ring announcer Justin Roberts introduces the new World Heavyweight champion Jack Swagger. Swagger gets into the ring and says "roll it," and they show highlights from Smackdown where Swagger cashes in Money in the Bank and beats Chris Jericho for the World Heavyweight title. Swagger said he made history and become your world champion. Swagger was getting good heel heat from the crowd. Swagger said if he had taken on Cena, he would have beaten him faster than he did beating Jericho, which was nine seconds. Swagger said no one compares to his abilities, which brought out John Cena! The WWE champ received a favorable babyface reaction. Cena congratulated Swagger as the luckiest man in the world. Cena said now that he is the champion, he will have the pressure of being the champ. Cena said Swagger is a lair because he can compete with Swagger. Cena calls Swagger a weasel, and said he isn't championship material. Cena challenged Swagger to a match, since its his last night on Raw. Cena even offers to put up the WWE championship on the line, which brings out Randy Orton. Orton said Swagger would want to face him tonight, which brought out ShoMiz. The Miz said Raw is about the unified tag team champions. This brought out the host of Raw tonight, NXT David Otunga. Otunga said tonight's show will be top notch all the way around. Otunga books Swagger vs. Orton for tonight. Otunga announces that ShoMiz will defend their belts against Batista, and his partner, John Cena.
> 
> (1) Sheamus defeated Kofi Kingston in 2:57 with the Celtic Cross. After the match, Sheamus brought on the pipe to use against Kingston. On the Titan Tron, we see Triple H making his way to the ring as we fade to commercial break.




_Credit to Gerweck.net_


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Greatest debut year in WWE history?
> 
> Um Kurt Angle says Hi.


Yeah, i think of Kurt everytime i hear that.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Sheamus is soooooo boring on the mic.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

MCote900 said:


> Damn Orton vs Swagger. I was hoping for the Cena vs Swagger for the wwe title with Swagger winning and holding both heavyweight and wwe championship. That would really shake up things.


thats what i was thinking too


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

After that awesome promo.. I can see Sheamus getting another reign as world champion in the future.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I was hoping for a sledgy hiding under that leather jacket. Damnit.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

This is deadset the worst promo I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Whoever said Sheamus had good mic skills should bury their faces in a George Foreman grill and have someone press down extra hard...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RKeithO said:


> Sheamus is soooooo boring on the mic.


Well he atleast tries to make it believable, gotta give him that.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL HHH gots a gun.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Again Michael Cole ruins a cool moment with his gay "feel the wrath"


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Pandemic™;8273562 said:


> Sheamus looks like a blank canvas.
> 
> I wanna draw on him!!!!!


Sheamus is whiter than cocaine. *sniff sniff*


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, i think of Kurt everytime i hear that.


Brock Lesner?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well that was fun.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> I was hoping for a sledgy hiding under that leather jacket. Damnit.


Under the ring works, though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Trips has that"I just f*ck my pregnant wife" expression.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL Sheamus running away :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> wow is sheamus forgetting his lines or something


Yeah, I was noticing that too. 
He was skipping all over the place.

Hey, that's where the sledge hammer is,
on SvR. Haha.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He's going for the sledge! I knew it! Sledge Vs. Pipe at Extreme Rules?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha. I guess that's a PG-rated Irish joke.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

did hhh just break the commentary?
oh no wait cole is talking


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn Thunderstorm. We have no Satelite signal....it cut off when Triple H took out the Sledgehammer.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah Trips no need to be that angry, it's not like Sheamus ddt'd your wife and kissed her whilst you were handcuffed to the ring watching on lol!





TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Whoever said Sheamus had good mic skills should bury their faces in a George Foreman grill and have someone press down extra hard...


agreed


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

lol @ Sheamus running through the crowd.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> He's going for the sledge! I knew it! Sledge Vs. Pipe at Extreme Rules?


"Pipe to a sledgehammer fight"

Maybe just a sledgy match?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*he should have pulled Horny out for the ring*

Sheamus is going to need a bigger pipe..


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O yay a divas match. I cant wait


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh, RAW divas match.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Coke Wave said:


> Brock Lesner?


Angle won more titles than Lesnar did in his 1st year.

Angle had won like 3 or 4 titles in his first year. Lesnar only won the WWE Title.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Worst joke ever


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

What a divas match up next :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

If I was a Spanish announcer on Raw, I'd definately take out very hefty insurance. Their job is probably more dangerous than the wrestler's.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Dress to impress" battle royal? Really? REALLY?


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

diva battle royal? what is this wrestlemania?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Battle Royal, winner gets a Divas Championship match? Eve to win then...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Divas? At least they're getting it over with early. =.=


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> He's going for the sledge! I knew it! Sledge Vs. Pipe at Extreme Rules?


I was calling that as soon as Sheamus attacked Kofi with the pipe.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Kayfabe wise Sheamus is am idiot 
he shouldve seen the hammer coming being a fan of HHH lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

WHOA WHOA WHOA Did I just heard Micheal cole saying that the next Divas Championship contender is gonna be determined by a DRESSING CONTEST :fpalm :fpalm?

EDIT: Oh wait nvm it's a battle royal with their escort uniforms.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This raw crowd tonight is electric


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Isn't David Otunga the guy whos married to Jennifer Hudson?
If anything hes pretty bad on the mic


----------



## Jon1234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wish HHH was Badass like that all the time instead of cracking off rubbish jokes every promo


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> Worst joke ever


Lol Yep!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Whoever said Sheamus had good mic skills should bury their faces in a George Foreman grill and have someone press down extra hard...


Sheamus > Christian


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> is one of the best heels in WWE.


Let's see, Jericho, Punk, Batista, hell even Miz and Swagger are much better heels than Sheamus.

Sheamus is just there.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> This raw crowd tonight is electric


Only to be killed by the next match.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Angle won more titles than Lesnar did in his 1st year.
> 
> Angle had won like 3 or 4 titles in his first year. Lesnar only won the WWE Title.


True. It's a toss up between the two for me. While Angle did win a lot more, Lesner came in and just completely demolished everyone.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

thats the problem with the way wwe handles their women's division. Instead of a match to decide a no.1 contender, they decide it with whoever can dress the best.....just sad.


eve ftw probably


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eve will win then next week she'll get beat by Maryse.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Sheamus > Christian


I really hope your joking


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

More Maryse on commentary. Lord help me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

10/10 for Maryse as always


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

MrWalsh said:


> Isn't David Otunga the guy whos married to Jennifer Hudson?
> If anything hes pretty bad on the mic


Yeah that's his gimmick.

Man I guess next week we'll have a Kitchen Brawl match for the Divas Championship...


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Maryse is so hot.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MARYSE IS SO HOT, i'd hit that til next july


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They seem fine for Triple H almost murdering Sheamus right in front of them


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Must be "Who can speak the worst English" night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This type of stuff is terrrible and Maryse on the mic is worse than Jeff Hardy*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

How are they gonna wrestle in those?

Lol at Maryse saying Kelly wants to be young lol!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Gail and Alicia have cute dresses.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

besides money which i admit is really important, there is really no good reason for any female wrestler to come to the WWE


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RELEASE. FUCKING. JILLIAN.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Looks like she is wearing a Lamp Shade."

:lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Maryse plays her character so well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Return of Katie Lea


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

KATIE LEA BITCHES!!!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG Katie


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow I totally forgot what Katie Lea's theme was. It must have been like 5 months since we heard that theme.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I mark for Jillian's music, and i'm loving Katie's new music!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Yawn.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Bella's....Jennifer better watch out. We've seen what the Bellas do with Guest Hosts.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG, Katie looks hot! <3


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *This type of stuff is terrrible and Maryse on the mic is worse than Jeff Hardy*


Yeah, this.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

lic05 said:


> Yeah that's his gimmick.
> 
> Man I guess next week we'll have a Kitchen Brawl match for the Divas Championship...


Gimmick? He really is though 
or you mean that's his personality that he's using 

Eve's juggs


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Maryse playing fashion police is kind of awesome


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Maryse and Kelly Kelly are the only Divas that get a reaction.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with Maryse, Eve probably got her dress from her grandma lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

These entrances are taking way longer than they should.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao @ Katie Lea's irish whip. This stuff is a disgrace to the ring.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Mmm bit of Katie Lea ass there_


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This has been a shitty night of wrestling tonight.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

It must be hard to wrestle in a dress.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG, Kelly's screams are annoying. Sounds like she is getting raped.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Katie Lee..:yum:
and Eve to win


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Can they make it more obvious that Eve will win this?

Come on two heels and one face.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Maryse is raw for that alicia comment :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> The Bella's....Jennifer better watch out. We've seen what the Bellas do with Guest Hosts.


Jen could take them both easily!


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Whiter than Shemaus.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jesus what is this


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's too bad I can't remember any French from HS. I'm just going to assume that she's talking dirty.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Let's see, Jericho, Punk, Batista, hell even Miz and Swagger are much better heels than Sheamus.
> 
> Sheamus is just there.


Sheamus doesn't get mixed reactions, unlike those superstars -- he only gets boos. 
This makes Sheamus and Drew the best heels in the WWE.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Gimmick? He really is though
> or you mean that's his personality that he's using
> 
> Eve's juggs



I know he is engaged with Jennifer Hudson, I said "it was his gimmick" because it's all they talk about him, that and being "A-List" but fuck that, the closer A-list gig he has had is trying to bone New York from that VH1 show.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

god they serious, they pushing eve instead of gail kim, dam retards


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

So glad I stayed up for this.. How can't TNA compete with this shit?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

katie and gail had a nice sequence, besides that this match was utter trash.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Surprise!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Eve for Diva's Champ


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Did Cole just say he'd date his sister? lol


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why would Maryse's character be jealous of Eve's character. Isn't she suppose to be a bitch that doesn't care about anyone else?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jillian being underused makes me sad....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Piggy Eve won.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

what a surprise........Kelly Kelly or Gail Kim were the only ones that deserve to be no.1 contenders.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"You would date your sister."

Maryse had some funny comments, even if they were barely in english.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Jen could take them both easily!


Well she is the Mark Henry of women....kind of....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay I'll give her credit for the, "yeah but you'd date your sister" line on Cole. :lmao*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cole and Maryse are great together. :lmao


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Maybe 2 people care about this title, but damn I love Maryse_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

eve is the top diva now?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

What a boring match.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

MysticRVD said:


> Did Cole just say he'd date his sister? lol


He wanted to know where he could sign up.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

"I'm proud I'm not in this". Well said Maryse.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Eve deserves a fucking title


----------



## nathanw89 (Jul 21, 2008)

vince is fucking eve


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

lic05 said:


> I know he is engaged with Jennifer Hudson, I said "it was his gimmick" because it's all they talk about him, that and being "A-List" but fuck that, the closer A-list gig he has had is trying to bone New York from that VH1 show.



Haha you speak the truth!
He's really like F list he just married an A list


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Cole and Maryse are an incredible double act, just making fun of eachothers stupid comments.

'But Maryse, that means you'd lose the title?'


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Basketball > Wrestling tonight. Butler/Duke is a good game so far.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Maryse is seriously the hottest WWE diva of all-time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Eve for Diva's Champ


No way in hell, Maryse is just keeping the belt warm until Melina gets back!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please, for the love of God, scrap the Divas division now and start over.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Sheamus doesn't get mixed reactions, unlike those superstars -- he only gets boos.
> This makes Sheamus and Drew the best heels in the WWE.


Yeah, they only get boos and complete silence because they don't have any fans.

I guess you're right. They're doing their job as heels, because nobody likes them.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> Eve deserves a fucking title


The hell she doesn't, but since it's over a shit belt, I could careless.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Please, for the love of God, scrap the Divas division now and start over.


I say scrap the Bellas!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

good to see wwe making the tag titles relevent again, but they botched miz's us title run against weak wrestlers and jobbers, only mvp put on a half decent feud with him.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Maryse is seriously the hottest WWE diva of all-time.


Layla is hotter. She looks more natural.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just bring Amazing Kong and let her sweep the floor with those bitches, now THAT would be interesting.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> The hell she doesn't, but since it's over a shit belt, I could careless.


Well the belt is still pretty new so i don't really care about it, but the Women's Title is where it is!


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

google me.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Layla is hotter. She looks more natural.


Natural Divas went out the door with Stacy.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Another unpredictable RAW...Really Cole? Really?

Everything seems *predictable* thus far.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG they seriously wasting raw air time with david ontunga's nxt promo that i have seen alreadey before! WOW!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"Google me"!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> good to see wwe making the tag titles relevent again, but they botched miz's us title run against weak wrestlers and jobbers, only mvp put on a half decent feud with him.


Have they forgotton he's the US Champion? I think so.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Whoa, isn't that that guy off of I Love New York??


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Everybody is gonna hate this guy lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rock siting


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> OMG they seriously wasting raw air time with david ontunga's nxt promo that i have seen alreadey before! WOW!


NXT must be getting horrible ratings for them to promo it so much on Raw and SmackDown.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I already don't care about this guy.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I'm liking this guy_


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm david otunga google me, i did otunga, you have less hits than bryan danielson SO SUCK IT


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Who are those generic dudes lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

He even has an entourage.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Who are these clowns?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

David does have the shit factor


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Who are all those douche's with Otunga?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

He's got a lockerroom full of guys :S


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He got the 427 green M&M's.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The white guys are trying way too hard to fit in.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

427 green M&M's + Santino = RATINGS!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Did this guy just compare himself to The Rock
WTF


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Otunga bores the crap out of me. Santino FTW!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

i LOVVVVVVVVVE new york!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr. T would be awesome as a guest host because he's Mr. T. Good call, Santino.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Santino to save the day! Hornswoggle, oh fuck no!


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

santino=best segment on raw tonight


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Otunga's gonna be a huge star if he doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao at that guy flying


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHA!!!
Santino is hilarious.
Why can't he be on the mic more?
I want to hear him on commentary.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Otunga is a future main-eventer for sure.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

santino just punked the man with the charisma of the rock and the mental game of HHH and the power of john cena... wow


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omg hornswoggle still finding his sneaky little way onto my screen after DX is dead! GOD


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Well the belt is still pretty new so i don't really care about it, but the Women's Title is where it is!


Of course. As long as the Smackdown divas get loads of time, I'm happy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Santino and Horny...they could work well together


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MrKennedy666 said:


> i LOVVVVVVVVVE new york!!!


I actually loved that show! Yes, i'm guilty....


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

They seriously need to do something new with Santino. Maybe a gimmick change.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MrWalsh said:


> Did this guy just compare himself to The Rock
> WTF





FINALLY, David Otunga has come BACK to N-X-T.



Hmmm, I think not.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

David Otunga is too much like MVP.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Santino owns, as usual :agree:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It's officially "disgrace the English language" night on Raw.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao

Santino never fails for the lolz


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Sheik said:


> :lmao
> 
> Santino never fails for the lolz


hahaha. i love your sig.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Otunga is a future main-eventer for sure.


main event of Superstars ..sure


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MrKennedy666 said:


> i LOVVVVVVVVVE new york!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr. T does infomercials now, they are amazing. Flavorwave oven, I pity the fool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrVWyj-XcbQ


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Here it comes people:
John Cena: WWE Megalord Champion: holding the WWE, WHC, US, Unified Tag Titles. lol.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by MrKennedy666 
i LOVVVVVVVVVE new york!!!
I actually loved that show! Yes, i'm guilty....

daisy of love was WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAy better


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Of course. As long as the Smackdown divas get loads of time, I'm happy.


I don't care for Katie, Jillian, Natalya & Gail to win the Divas title, if they do then it's all good but i'd rather they win the Women's Championship because it's alot more prestige.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Mr. T does infomercials now, they are amazing. Flavorwave oven, I pity the fool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrVWyj-XcbQ


I'm Mr. T and I'm a night elf mohawk!

This is my favorite, though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rBidCkJxo


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mark out for Wrestlemania 27 in Atlanta plug


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

what a fucking boring episode of Raw.

Complete shite so far. TNA has been alot better (watching both).


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


"Do you have love for New York? I know you do" lol
Actually love her! She's quite hilarious.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

big show is looking smaller than usual or is it just me????????????????????????


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


Sorry man I had to fix it up for ya, you had the wrong pic...

Somehow i'm not that into this match, I just hope Cena/Dave don't win the titles, they just don't need them ala Cena/HBK.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

the worst thing wwe can do to the tag division is have cena and batista win the belts


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

boo Cena, get off my screen.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Big Dave ftw


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Did Cole just compare Cena/Batista to Sandra Bullock/Jesse James? Oh no he didn't!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

MCote900 said:


> the worst thing wwe can do to the tag division is have cena and batista win the belts


I have a feeling that will happen.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> what a fucking boring episode of Raw.
> 
> Complete shite so far. TNA has been alot better (watching both).


indeed TNA would never use there divas in a crapy gimmick match...right


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tista will ditch him and he'll win the titles alone.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Sorry man I had to fix it up for ya, you had the wrong pic...
> 
> Somehow i'm not that into this match, I just hope Cena/Dave don't win the titles, they just don't need them ala Cena/HBK.


Aww, that's mean!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

If cena beats showmiz 1 on 2 I am going to be pissed off


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i honestly hope miz gets a win over cena clean or not, it will make daniel bryan win the us title, and then he can start going to main event scene


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> "Do you have love for New York? I know you do" lol
> Actually love her! She's quite hilarious.


She is pretty funny, but she's a hoe. And her mother looks like a man.



Chris22 said:


> I don't care for Katie, Jillian, Natalya & Gail to win the Divas title, if they do then it's all good but i'd rather they win the Women's Championship because it's alot more prestige.


True. If RAW writers actually gave their divas some development, then the Diva's Title could gain some importance.



lic05 said:


> Sorry man I had to fix it up for ya, you had the wrong pic...
> 
> Somehow i'm not that into this match, I just hope Cena/Dave don't win the titles, they just don't need them ala Cena/HBK.


LMAO


PS: I though Batista was taking time off.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ShowMiz need to lose them to the Hart Dynasty.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JR has spoken.

Now everyone hope on Otunga's dick.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well you guys certainly called it haha


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank You!! Still Champs!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow that was a fast 10 count


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great. 2 minutes of actual wrestling.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OTUNGA WTF


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I hate Cena so much.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah, thank God, ShoMiz retains


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> She is pretty funny, but she's a hoe. And her mother looks like a man.
> 
> 
> True. If RAW writers actually gave their divas some development, then the Diva's Title could gain some importance.
> ...


Yeah, she does look like a man, her voice is sooo deep.
Batista is taking a break after Extreme Rules.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> JR has spoken.
> 
> Now everyone hope on Otunga's dick.


i love jr
but i fucking hate that quote, this guy is shit...and 2 matches in 1 night, otonga is getting his ass kicked tomorrow on nxt...is me jesus please miz BEAT HIS ASS


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

John Cena & Kanye West vs. ShowMiz


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Otunga and Cena to win tag titles? 

I would laugh my ass off if that happened.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bullshit. Just give Cena every belt


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck Otunga!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

He put himself in the match wow......otunga got a pop


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Classic match. Five stars.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Otunga/Cena as champs would be worse than Cena/Tista.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Otunga to turn on Cena.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

whats worst than cena and batista as tag champs? Cena and a nobody that doesnt belong on raw as tag champs


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol Otunga is gonna get owned! Maybe by them all!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm serious after tonight nxt's ratings are gonna jump up


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

just turned it on what i miss?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Bullshit. Just give Cena every belt


doesn't Miz have 3...just checking

don't let hatred blind your common sense


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> Otunga to turn on Cena.


Agreed.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Bullshit. Just give Cena every belt


Yeah, the Divas Championship would look good on him actually lol!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> doesn't Miz have 3...just checking


Technically he has two since the tag titles are "unified".


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

otunga is a fanboy to cena now.
Obviously Batista will interfere later on


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I know they are the unified tag team champs, but why don't they just make it one belt not two sets of belts


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> I'm serious after tonight nxt's ratings are gonna jump up


It'll definitely be interesting to see, i thought about this earlier too.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> I know they are the unified tag team champs, but why don't they just make it one belt not two sets of belts


Pretty much this. Miz's shoulders must hurt after a while.


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> doesn't Miz have 3...just checking
> 
> don't let hatred blind your common sense


I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

perro said:


> just turned it on what i miss?


Sheamus beat Kingston
Eve is #1 Contender for Diva's Title
Hornswoggle spitting in Otunga's Green M&M's
ShowMiz vs. Batista & Cena

and now Botchtunga made a match for tonight with ShowMiz defending their tag titles against John Cena & Botchtunga


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can some Extreme Rules matches be announced already?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

million dollar belt


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why does Ted have his dads belt?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MILLION DOLLAR CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Million Dollar Title!! FTW!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

MILLION DOLLAR BELT!!!!! *mark out*


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Million Dollar Belt!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF is that ugly belt Ted is carrying, LOL???


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

He got the million dollar belt?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Million Dollar Title!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Whoa Million Dollar Title


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why does he have the million dollar belt?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Ted with the million dollar title? WTF!?!?!11


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ted coming out with the million dollar belt!

Nice!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Million Dollar Title!!!!

*MARK OUT!!!*


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The fuck is that the MILLION DOLLAR BELT?

DIBIASE FTW!!


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

million dollar belt!!!! Mark Out!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

New title?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Sexy belt_


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted, oh that belt looks good on you!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yea i see Otunga turning on Cena. There is no way that Cena will win

edit: Million Dollar Belt!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cool the million dollar belt


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

MILLION DOLLAR BELT MTFO!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL at people saying new title~!!!!!!!
o mark out!!!!!!!!!

and christian as the million dollar champion PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Million Dollar belt!!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh man


----------



## mrshow2ko (Jun 10, 2007)

outunga has stolen mvp's swag


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DiBiase heel turn complete.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Is everyone going to get to talk on the mic tonight? Give it a rest please.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Ted is not too great on the mic.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

zzzzz


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

To the people asking if that's a new belt. What, are you 10 years old???

That's the fucking Million Dollar Belt!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Generic Daddy Didn't Love Me promo, Ted :side:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted haterising on his dad.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ted Jr's got daddy issues.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

why is this David Otunda guy hosting?...he was the biggest **** on the Real World...everyone hated him...he is a huge loser


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Total Package said:


> DiBiase heel turn complete.


He was already a heel. He was never a face.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

was million dollar man really wrestling when he graduated anything considering it was like 6 years ago when he did?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, dead crowd.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Christian. OH SHI-


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Isn't Fortunate Sons the name of a tag team in FCW?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

CHRISTIAN!

I like that Christian is continuing with Ted


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o god a rematch between christian and ted dibiase, this could only mean dibiase wins to avenge his loss, NO say it ain't so


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Fortunate Son? Brett Dibiase and Joe Hennig have a tag team in FCW called the Fortunate Sons what foreshadowing.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I marked for the million dollar belt but I don't wanna see Christian lose to Ted


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

If Christian loses, I will beat up the next person I see.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> To the people asking if that's a new belt. What, are you 10 years old???
> 
> That's the fucking Million Dollar Belt!!!


Yeah, like are they being serious?
Ted to win this!


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

The crowd doesn't give a shit about Ted.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> He was already a heel. He was never a face.


People loved him in the Orton feud. Guess the company didn't like that idea.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Brother vs Brother fued coming soon?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Christian to job?


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

New School Fire said:


> Isn't Fortunate Sons the name of a tag team in FCW?


Yes, Ted's brother Brett and Mr. Perfect's son Joe Henning.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> I marked for the million dollar belt but I don't wanna see Christian lose to Ted


Well it's happening, suck it up!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pandemic™ said:


> If Christian loses, I will beat up the next person I see.


For your sake, I hope the next person you see isn't Chuck Norris.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, crowd is completely dead for this one.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

teddy botches


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

How does Ted have the Million Dollar Belt?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Total Package said:


> People loved him in the Orton feud. Guess the company didn't like that idea.


I never noticed any cheers for Dibiase in his Orton fued.

Maybe small ones, but nothing noticable.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

if christian wins does he get the belt!
and wow that belt looks amazing in 54 inch hi def plasma compared to 22 inch cancer maker tv from the 80's


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL Geez people really don't like it when Christian loses.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

kiss the stick said:


> Christian to job?


Why do people call it "jobbing" everytime someone loses a match?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What is that thing on Ted's forehead??


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a feeling Brett Dibiase and Joe Hennig are debuting tonight.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Why do people call it "jobbing" everytime someone loses a match?


It's only when the people they love loses. They don't care when it's someone they hate.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> I have a feeling Brett Dibiase and Joe Hennig are debuting tonight.


That would be amazing, but no it wont happen.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Love it how it's the end of the world if Christian loses after winning last week. No real understanding of how wrestling works, for some people.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pandemic™ said:


> If Christian loses, I will beat up the next person I see.


*hopes you see Hornswoggle*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botched cover on the splash by Christian.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, this crowd is dead!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Great match going here with Christian & DiBiase!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a pretty good match :agree:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LBGetBack said:


> Why do people call it "jobbing" everytime someone loses a match?


That's the term for losing a match in wrestling lingo. Doing the "job". Therefore losing a match is jobbing.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Christian lost....F***, here comes the shitstorm


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Christian pinned on NXT and on Raw? WTF.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Love it how it's the end of the world if Christian loses after winning last week. No real understanding of how wrestling works, for some people.


Yeah, everyone loses sometimes, people need to chill out ffs.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

There's still hope for Christian, Draft's comming soon...


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Ted wins. Dream Street is a really goosd finisher.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fuck that


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Ted Dibiase beat Christian? The fuck...


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely no reaction for Ted, this is sad to watch. Hopefully Brett and Joe are a part of wherever this storyline is going.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Good match.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Christian better hope he gets drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Pyro rage imminent!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Pandemic™ said:


> If Christian loses, I will beat up the next person I see.


Christian has lost about 6 times since his return.. he's nearly unbeatable.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol at people who still think there is 'hope' for Christian.

He is finished.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Shouldn't there have been a ceremony for the million dollar belt 
people won't respect it especially people that never heard of it


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

nice win from Ted


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

christian beat dibiase last week
dibiase beat christian tonight

obvious booking


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

"Great things to come from Ted DiBiase on RAW"
Cole actually spoke truth!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I miss the old "Don't Try This At Home" video where Farooq says "Don't be a bonehead" :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> lol at people who still think there is 'hope' for Christian.
> 
> He is finished.


lolatyoustealingpyrosgimmick

When was the last time Christian lost clean?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> *hopes you see Hornswoggle*


It was. The good thing is, you don't have to chop up a dead midget to put them in a trashbag.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Christian and Kofi to reform the job squad


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

The XL said:


> Christian better hope he gets drafted to Smackdown.


Why? because he lost to Ted who he beat last week? This may lead to a feud between Christian and Ted which could end up with Christian with the Million Dollar belt.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> christian beat dibiase last week
> dibiase beat christian tonight
> 
> obvious booking


Yeah, the Christian fans who are pissed off cuz he lost, did they not realise this?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> That's the term for losing a match in wrestling lingo. Doing the "job". Therefore losing a match is jobbing.


I always considered "jobbing" being when someone consistently loses. Like Evan Bourne started jobbing when he came to Raw.

I don't consider it "jobbing" when two guys are trading wins.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Pyro rage imminent!


STAY IN YOUR HOMES GET YOUR CHILDREN INTO COVER THE PEEPS ARE COMING 

:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Coke Wave said:


> Why? because he lost to Ted who he beat last week? This may lead to a feud between Christian and Ted which could end up with Christian with the Million Dollar belt.


Well, the belt is obviously a prop for Ted, i don't think he'll hold it like a regular championship.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So Christian beats Dibiase cleanly last week and nothing is wrong but this week Dibiase returns the favor and all the Christian fans act like the world is ending.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm psyched for the draft!


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

draft!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

No not this again....

Please hold back the tears...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> I always considered "jobbing" being when someone consistently loses. Like Evan Bourne started jobbing when he came to Raw.
> 
> I don't consider it "jobbing" when two guys are trading wins.


This up here^^

I guess we'll see this Shawn vid til like Summerslam?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone who thinks he is a jobber now does not truly understand WWE's booking.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

the orton swagger match should be good


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd mark if DiBiase starts defending the MD title. And it was obvious Ted would beat CC this week. Booking 101.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Well, the belt is obviously a prop for Ted, i don't think he'll hold it like a regular championship.


Probably, but you never know what could happen. I just think people are overreacting over a loss to Ted when he won last week.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

nobody thinks that they are repackaging cody?, to be a face like originally they was trying in my opinion, i think when he returns he is going to feud with ted.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

That wrestlemania was the best in almost 5 years in IMO.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> So Christian beats Dibiase cleanly last week and nothing is wrong but this week Dibiase returns the favor and all the Christian fans act like the world is ending.


My only problem is he should've never been booked to NXT. That to me is what really suggests a jobber Christian coming.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Undertaker tipping the hat is one of the coolest things I've seen ever watching wrestling.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why are they doing this to us again? 

Oh, this song was in the movie "Rock Star".


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> So Christian beats Dibiase cleanly last week and nothing is wrong but this week Dibiase returns the favor and all the Christian fans act like the world is ending.


Yeah, it's quite pathetic actually after the dominant reign as ECW Champion that Christian had.....
I'm all excited for the draft too!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

OK WWE enough. I'm sick of being borderline choked up from Shawn video packages.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ughh not the HBK video again it's so sad.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

gatorca14 said:


> Undertaker tipping the hat is one of the coolest things I've seen ever watching wrestling.


Haven't been watching a while, have you?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope this Shawn video plays every week, forever. It's fucking perfect. Well, it should have him superkicking Benjamin's head into the next town, but you know.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Christian is so underused/valued. 

He's awesome on the mic and can work a great match. He's over more than many others, yet, Vince is pushing guys like Ted, Sheamus, and Drew to the stars. Hey friends, lesson learned. Become friends with HHH or have a name from a Hall of Famer - you'll get more opportunities than guys who really deserve it.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

The Striker said:


> I miss the old "Don't Try This At Home" video where Farooq says "Don't be a bonehead" :lmao


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCVqPOo1Y18&feature=related

Tried finding the Farooq one, but Jeff says "Don't be a bonehead" and Farooq says "Don't be a clown." Still funny.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Why are they doing this to us again?
> 
> Oh, this song was in the movie "Rock Star".


Thought I recognised it, great film.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

I wasn't the biggest HBK fan, but I am going to miss him. And he ended his career with one of the greatest matches i have seen in a while..


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

All those old clips brings back the memorys of the old WWF in your house PPV.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sheik said:


> OK WWE enough. I'm sick of being borderline choked up from Shawn video packages.


It's just Adam the video guy giving his thanks for being recognized.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The "HBK Shawn Michaels has left the building" line gives me goosebumps


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

The draft has gotten pretty lame. It was alright when they switch a few people, but last year they basically just switched the entire rosters around. Hopefully they don't do that stupid Raw vs. Smackdown whoever wins gets a pick type thing.

And please, leave CM Punk on Smackdown.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> My only problem is he should've never been booked to NXT. That to me is what really suggests a jobber Christian coming.


Jericho is on NXT.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Coke Wave said:


> Why? because he lost to Ted who he beat last week? This may lead to a feud between Christian and Ted which could end up with Christian with the Million Dollar belt.


I don't doubt that he'll be involved in a midcard feud of some sort, but he has no chance at being at the main event on Raw. On Smackdown, he'd have a shot.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Jericho is on NXT.


He's also a champion or was very recently. Look at the guys on NXT who don't hold titles/haven't in the last few months. All jobbers.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> The draft has gotten pretty lame. It was alright when they switch a few people, but last year they basically just switched the entire rosters around. Hopefully they don't do that stupid Raw vs. Smackdown whoever wins gets a pick type thing.
> 
> And please, leave CM Punk on Smackdown.


Punk and Hart Dynasty to stay on SmackDown. Michelle McCool ain't going nowhere either.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

HHH V. SHEAMUS IN A HAMMER ON A POLEWCW MATCH


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> He's also a champion or was very recently. Look at the guys on NXT who don't hold titles/haven't in the last few months. All jobbers.


They don't have them cuz Miz has most of them lol!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> They don't have them cuz Miz has most of them lol!


He'll lose the US title soon. That belt is due for a push. Face Christian would be a really good match for Miz but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Who were those two guys standing there when Orton was walking down the hallway, Pat Patterson's boyfriends?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

RANDYYYYYYYYYYYY

Next!!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd love Swagger to go over Randy. Why not?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's our Champion!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I'd love Swagger to go over Randy. Why not?


NO.

Not going to happen, unless he hits him with the belt or something.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU SUCK

YOU SUCK

YOU SUCK

Oh wait...


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Swagger does look like a main eventer.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

He looks like a damn nerd in that robe....


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it just me or does that World Title go well with blue and red?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate how he does not smile anymore.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Next, Swagger is going to get a theme the crowd can "YOU SUCK!" to.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Check one two...AWWW YEAH!

Don't see this ending clean. Swagger needs to be kept strong but Orton is too hot to lose clean right now.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> No not this again....
> 
> Please hold back the tears...


LOL crybabies.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Swagger taking Orton's entrance now? lol


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Swagger looks like he stole Daniel Bryan's robe and put some glitter on it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The title actually really looks good on Swagger.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Next, Swagger is going to get a theme the crowd can "YOU SUCK!" to.





The Striker said:


> YOU SUCK
> 
> YOU SUCK
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For people complaining about Christian losing. 

GET IT THROUGH YOUR HEAD!!! HE IS NEVER GOING TO BE A MAIN EVENTER IN THE WWE!!! IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!! VINCE SEES NOTHING IN HIM!!! GET OVER IT!!!

I love Christian to death, but if they didn't make a star out of him in 2005, they sure as hell aren't going to do it now. Not his fault, but they just don't see anything in him. 

I'll applaud him for making DiBiase look really good.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

C'mon Randy ... you know you want to.

Do the pose!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I think it would suck to make the new champ get squashed by perennial fued-winner Orton just a few days after Swag wins the belt. I like Swag by heel/cheat win, or a DQ when Jericho or Edge comes running in.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I miss the chest pointing/beating thing of Swagger...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

RANDY

Oh baby.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Good match here. I do not know who will win. Orton is all the rage. Swagger needs a win to solid his position as champion. Run in? Its the only way.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

So is Orton only going to do the pose after he wins matches?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Darkslicer said:


> Swagger looks like he stole Daniel Bryan's robe and put some glitter on it.


Daniel Bryan wishes....


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Wait, so is Otunga/Cena vs MizShow still on for later tonight or what, I'm lost.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

randy chants??

damn you kids, it's RKO


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Swagger going over Orton would really set a statement.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

jericho or edge run in or maybe swagger retreats


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

So based off of booking Swagger should win

chant RKO people RKO! Lol


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> LOL crybabies.


So I am a crybaby?

So if someone you have watched for over 15 years all of a sudden was not on TV anymore, you would not miss that person at all or even get teared up thinking about the memories?

Please.... leave your hate comments some place else.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

gatorca14 said:


> So is Orton only going to do the pose after he wins matches?


I guess so...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

so who forget to givve me the memo that orton was a massively over face now?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Raw commentary is so fucking terrible :side: bring in Josh f'n Matthews


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm making a prediction, otunga helps miz and big show beat up cena since otunga and miz both hang out with celebrities.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A couple nights ago, a friend & I were talking about who we think Swagger looks like. Here's who we listed: 

- Biff Tannen from Back to the Future
- Lanky Kong from Donky Kong 64
- My personal favorite, "Simple Jack" from Tropic Thunder
- Donald Sutherland in his youth. 
- And step 3 of the Evolutionary chart only with blonde hair.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Cena kiddies are chanting "Randy, Randy!"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, i loved that slam! Showing some of his amateur stuff maybe? I hope so.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Making Swagger look good in this match. Wish they would have built him up though. It's odd seeing him under people like MVP and then suddenly going toe-to-toe with Orton. His matches with Cena have all been good though


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TripleG said:


> A couple nights ago, a friend & I were talking about who we think Swagger looks like. Here's who we listed:
> 
> - Biff Tannen from Back to the Future
> - *Lanky Kong from Donky Kong 64*
> ...












Good call.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Splinter Cell Conviction! Woot!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> A couple nights ago, a friend & I were talking about who we think Swagger looks like. Here's who we listed:
> 
> - Biff Tannen from Back to the Future
> - Lanky Kong from Donky Kong 64
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

"Swagger showing why he's the World Champion."

Gotta admit I love hearing that.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's Go Swagga!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Randy looks like a rag doll right now wtf...are they trying to bury him?!?!?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

nice moves


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> A couple nights ago, a friend & I were talking about who we think Swagger looks like. Here's who we listed:
> 
> - Biff Tannen from Back to the Future
> - Lanky Kong from Donky Kong 64
> ...


You can add Jake Busey as Ace Levy from Starship Troopers to that list.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Actually a really good match.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> "Swagger showing why he's the World Champion."
> 
> Gotta admit I love hearing that.


I gotta say, your sig just made me do a cartoon drink spit-laugh. Cole's face is fucking hilarious.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Swagger's looking good in this match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess the main event won't be that long then?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

jesus orton is so fing over


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

The Swagger Jacker! Hit to perfection!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Viper time!!! 

This is a DAMN good match. And on RAW no less!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton is officially face. He has his own combo set-up now.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

orton is so over


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Something tells me Swagger wins this match somehow.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I gotta say, your sig just made me do a cartoon drink spit-laugh. Cole's face is fucking hilarious.


Yeah, lol i could actually see Cole saying "Listen Fuckhead"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> You can add Jake Busey as Ace Levy from Starship Troopers to that list.


That's like a mixture of Swagger and Sheamus :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Swagger is looking pretty decent here...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Randy taking alot of offense, he's making Jack look really good, lovin' this match.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

RANDY RANDY RANDY RANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

kick ass ending. that will give him a number 1 contender shot


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Swagger is sweating like hell.

Orton wins!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Good match there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another good match!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

FUCK YEAH RANDY

Pretty good match.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I was wrong....NICE

Nice counter into an RKO!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like Swagger won't last long as Champ.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

good match. didn't make anyone look bad imo


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

"No WWE fans, we don't have a World Champion. Or if we do, we're too stupid to book him over Orton."


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well...I didn't see that coming :side:

*POSE!*

I hope this means title shot for Orton down the road.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

great reversal


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

lame ending.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow what a way to cut the legs from under your champion.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

nice gooinf it snot like the new WHC needs a win against a Main eventer or any thing.... :side:


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> So I am a crybaby?
> 
> So if someone you have watched for over 15 years all of a sudden was not on TV anymore, you would not miss that person at all or even get teared up thinking about the memories?
> 
> Please.... leave your hate comments some place else.


Suck it. You piece of shit. I watched Shawn all these years. I will miss him, surely. But I will never cry over professional wrestling. That is just too much. 

Get a life, that is what I am saying. I will fight you. I will fight you so hard. I cannot stand you. I swear. Name a time and place. I will be there. I will burn you on a cross. I will leave a horse head on your mom's bed. I will .... your sister.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Good match in all honesty.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

THE POSE~!

At least Swagger got a fair bit of offence in, would have been cool to see him win though.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

killacamt said:


> Swagger is looking pretty decent here...


Even though Randy won, Swagger looked really good, impressive even.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Bad booking.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Christ, don't try to establish the new champion or anything...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well that's some wrongheaded booking.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I always love Instantaneous RKO finishes 
Instant SCM is the only finish that's better


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Suck it. You piece of shit. I watched Shawn all these years. I will miss him, surely. But I will never cry over professional wrestling. That is just too much.
> 
> Get a life, that is what I am saying. I will fight you. I will fight you so hard. I cannot stand you. I swear. Name a time and place. I will be there. I will burn you on a cross. I will leave a horse head on your mom's bed. I will .... your sister.


wow just wow


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That was a really good match actually. Not sure why Orton went over, unless they're planning a feud between the two, and leaving Edge and Jericho to get on with it for a month. Interesting few shows coming up.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

way to push the new champ?

people moan about hhh not putting people over when he should of?

orton is worse, kofi sheamus and now swagger? within 6 months


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Suck it. You piece of shit. I watched Shawn all these years. I will miss him, surely. But I will never cry over professional wrestling. That is just too much.
> 
> Get a life, that is what I am saying. I will fight you. I will fight you so hard. I cannot stand you. I swear. Name a time and place. I will be there. I will burn you on a cross. I will leave a horse head on your mom's bed. I will .... your sister.


LMAO

Internet tough guy.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Suck it. You piece of shit. I watched Shawn all these years. I will miss him, surely. But I will never cry over professional wrestling. That is just too much.
> 
> *Get a life, that is what I am saying. I will fight you. I will fight you so hard. I cannot stand you. I swear. Name a time and place. I will be there. I will burn you on a cross. I will leave a horse head on your mom's bed. I will .... your sister.*


:banplz:

No other comment


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

the pose is back!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

He needed that win. He's not established yet.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Time for a bunch of marks to get a hardon over 'the pose'


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Is the RKO basically the same move as the Stone Cold Stunner?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Suck it. You piece of shit. I watched Shawn all these years. I will miss him, surely. But I will never cry over professional wrestling. That is just too much.
> 
> Get a life, that is what I am saying. I will fight you. I will fight you so hard. I cannot stand you. I swear. Name a time and place. I will be there. I will burn you on a cross. I will leave a horse head on your mom's bed. I will .... your sister.


Uh... how is this guy not banned?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> "No WWE fans, we don't have a World Champion. Or if we do, we're too fucking stupid to book him over Orton."


It's not being stupid, it would've made Orton look bad. Orton is a 6 time world champion and the only thing that Swagger has ever done at main event level is unhook a lock and then later on in the week give Jericho his finisher after he got Speared. He needs build up to believably beat somebody who has clean wins over John Cena.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> I always love Instantaneous RKO finishes
> Instant SCM is the only finish that's better


ACTUALLY
the instant diamond cutter was better


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shocker said:


> THE POSE~!
> 
> At least Swagger got a fair bit of offence in, would have been cool to see him win though.


Yeah, Swagger looked good, he hung in there with Randy quite easily.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i hope this otunga .... gets a knockout punch from the big show

only reason otunga is here, is cause he is fucking a celeb


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great match. Swagger got a lot of offense in, and Orton sold it brilliantly. The crowd was ridiculously hot for Orton. I love his face-move combo while he still keeps up those psychotic mannerisms. Great counter into the RKO and I love the pose!!!! Glad to see WWE is letting Orton run with this momentum. Don't bitch about Swagger losing. The guy was losing to Santino recently, now for most of the match he had the upper hand on Randy Orton. This sets up a Swagger-Orton feud when Orton gets drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great fucking job getting your world champion to look strong, WWE. Ugh...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Suck it. You piece of shit. I watched Shawn all these years. I will miss him, surely. But I will never cry over professional wrestling. That is just too much.
> 
> Get a life, that is what I am saying. I will fight you. I will fight you so hard. I cannot stand you. I swear. Name a time and place. I will be there. I will burn you on a cross. I will leave a horse head on your mom's bed. I will .... your sister.


lol wow, wtf was this all about, dam a feud building up on the forums , now that is just too much


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

I love how people will try to say that Orton puts no one over, when in the last six months he has put over Kofi, Sheamus, and both Ted and Cody.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Suck it. You piece of shit. I watched Shawn all these years. I will miss him, surely. But I will never cry over professional wrestling. That is just too much.
> 
> Get a life, that is what I am saying. I will fight you. I will fight you so hard. I cannot stand you. I swear. Name a time and place. I will be there. I will burn you on a cross. I will leave a horse head on your mom's bed. I will .... your sister.


Keyboard warrior


----------



## mceja103 (Jul 13, 2009)

Amunti said:


> Is the RKO basically the same move as the Stone Cold Stunner?


It's a mid-air version of DDP's diamond cutter, I read somewhere.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Suck it. You piece of shit. I watched Shawn all these years. I will miss him, surely. But I will never cry over professional wrestling. That is just too much.
> 
> Get a life, that is what I am saying. I will fight you. I will fight you so hard. I cannot stand you. I swear. Name a time and place. I will be there. I will burn you on a cross. I will leave a horse head on your mom's bed. I will .... your sister.


seriously this guy is a bad ass don't mess with him, he might tell his mommy on you
:banplz:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just knew there was no way ShowMiz was losing the tag titles tonite.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> ACTUALLY
> the instant diamond cutter was better



True that the Diamond Cutter was sweet I think I'll go Youtube some DC 
the RKO is virtually the Diamond Cutter 
Wasn't there a story that he let him use the DC?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It's not being stupid, it would've made Orton look bad. Orton is a 6 time world champion and the only thing that Swagger has ever done at main event level is unhook a lock and then later on in the week give Jericho his finisher after he got Speared. He needs build up to believably beat somebody who has clean wins over John Cena.


Should have had a double countout, or DQ, or a screwy finish. That was not the right way to book that match, Swagger doesn't look credible at all right now. Sheamus title reign was booked poorly, but he was running through midcarders before he won the title, and wasn't pinned clean a week after he won the title either. He had some sort of legitimacy.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

if cena and otunga wins this im going to TNA 

ummm maybe not haha


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I knew they would do this.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's either Otunga gets Falcon Punched by Big Show, A Skull Crushing Finale by Miz, or an F-U by Cena, or hell I'd love to see Batista come in and beat up Cena and then give Otunga a Batista Bomb just to show that Otunga belongs nowhere near or around a WWE or any Wrestling Ring.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

David Hasselhoff? Guess we can expect some kind of Diva swimsuit match.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

David Hasselhoff = Ratings


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Berlin Wall match please.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck yeah Raw is Hoff!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Cena's making his 3rd entrance of the night..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, David Hasselhoff? That's a pretty big deal.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

what is this capers that hasselhof is the most popular man in the UK!!!! LMFAO DIE LAWLER


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Great fucking job getting your world champion to look strong, WWE. Ugh...


Yeah but the match was great, Swagger hung in there and looked good. That's what matters.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

For a non-Championship fight that was very very good 

For a new title holder - it was incredibly bad booking, maybe there will be some deeper meaning, right? RIGHT?!!

Either way looking forward to this main event - hopefully something goes down


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The XL said:


> Should have had a double countout, or DQ, or a screwy finish. That was not the right way to book that match, Swagger doesn't look credible at all right now. Sheamus title reign was booked poorly, but he was running through midcarders before he won the title, and wasn't pinned clean a week after he won the title either. He had some sort of legitimacy.


Of course he doesn't look credible, he's a Money In The Bank winner. They never do, that's kind of the whole point, them stealing the championship. Not every champion is supposed to look good.

He's gonna look good in a future title reign, but who cares? He's WORLD CHAMPION. That's all that matters.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Hasselhoff will be drunk.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i hate the nxt theme? look at the pretty boy? with his RAW hairdo 

idiot get off my screen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd mark for a Daniel Bryan run-in


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Otunga I will admit has a nice build to him...


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol at this NXT entrance music for Otunga.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

David Hasselhoff hosts next week...ugh. 

For those complaining that Swagger lost to Orton, Orton will most likely get drafted onto whatever show Swagger ends up (he could end up Raw champ for all we know...not likely but yeah), and they will feud. He has two wins over Swagger and will have first dibs.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ugh, Double pyro and entrances tonight...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> David Hasselhoff? Guess we can expect some kind of Diva swimsuit match.


A Bikini BayWatch Match...has a ring to it lol!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

My guess for the ending of this match is either....


Otunga gets owned by Cena or Show, Otunga betrays Cena or Batista comes out and batista bombs Cena and then makes his rematch at Extreme Rules shortly after that.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Mark out for Kanyon sign


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think this is just evidence that Orton is going to Smackdown to feud with Swagger.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Great fucking job getting your world champion to look strong, WWE. Ugh...


And you guys were saying about people bitching about Christian losing?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The truly great thing about Swagger as champ is that if they give him ten minutes, he's going to put on a decent match with pretty much anyone. Despite losing both he's looked great against Orton and Cena now. I'd now pay for an event with a Swagger-Orton main event, no question.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

I bet Batista will probably come out and cost Cena and Otunga the match.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

seems like half the raw roster got the night off,

cena miz and big show out 3 times tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> David Hasselhoff hosts next week...ugh.
> 
> For those complaining that Swagger lost to Orton, Orton will most likely get drafted onto whatever show Swagger ends up (he could end up Raw champ for all we know...not likely but yeah), and they will feud. He has two wins over Swagger and will have first dibs.


After that match, i'd like to see more from them. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This match won't last long.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Mark out for Kanyon sign


WHO'S BETTER THAN KANYON?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think this is just evidence that Orton is going to Smackdown to feud with Swagger.*


This.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

J. Hudson mention! Woop! Woop!
I guess she'll be doing the anthem at Mania 27?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Otunga is so tiny next to Show.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

If Otunga gets a little better in the ring he'll be a big star assuming he doesn't do something stupid


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think this is just evidence that Orton is going to Smackdown to feud with Swagger.*


Me Likey!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Total Package said:


> WHO'S BETTER THAN KANYON?


Whatever pills he was taking.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah but the match was great, Swagger hung in there and looked good. That's what matters.


Well, no doubt it was a good match but after Swagger lost to Randy last week and getting RKO in the beginning of the program, you would think that Swagger would get the pinfall.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> If Otunga gets a little better in the ring he'll be a big star assuming he doesn't do something stupid


Yep, it's clear to see they obviously see something in him. I think he could be something.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Me Likey!


That happens and SmackDown is officially better than Raw, IMO. Then the draft fucks it all up.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Orton going to SD would really make my blue blood boil.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Orton is not gonna go to SD!.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

"Has there ever been a better opportunity for a rookie in the WWE" Yes King, it was called Sheamus winning the title.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda want cena and mr. jennifer hudson to win.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

get david in there he will handle the champs himself, strengh of cena, cerebralness of HHH, and star power of the rock.

i dont know if we are meant to believe that these nxt stars are ever going to put the name in the historic books of the wwe

maybe daniel bryan just because of who he is and the skills he has but any others? dont think so


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

P-Nex said:


> Whatever pills he was taking.


And whoever's peen he was taking up the schute.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

:lmao

Cole was about to say Jay-z gave him that hair cut.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

STFU Cole Otunga did not pay that much for a haircut you sir need to shut up for the rest of the show...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, you guys called that one as well!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

lol Otunga


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Obvious heel turn was obvious :side:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Total Package said:


> And you guys were saying about people bitching about Christian losing?


Lol, I wasn't bitching.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

SHOW OVER CENA TWICE THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Swerve!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao


that was great.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think Otunga should get a piss test. 

Cena loses!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao @ Miz punching Show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Otunga is bailing on Cena! For some reason i like seeing Cena lose...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Otunga is the best heel in the WWE.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i aslo think orton is going to smackdown.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

It's amazing how Miz has turned himself around since the last time I remember seeing him with Cena. It's a great transformation, frankly.

'I'm David Otunga, I don't need no tag titles!'


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cue the iwc getting all over Otungas dick


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gee that makes so much sense...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> My guess for the ending of this match is either....
> 
> 
> Otunga gets owned by Cena or Show, Otunga betrays Cena or Batista comes out and batista bombs Cena and then makes his rematch at Extreme Rules shortly after that.


nice prediction, but it was kinda obvious too


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

John "HE NEVER LOSES CUZ HES SUPRMAN" Cena got pinned CLEAN by the Big Show.

Suck on that haters.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Once again Orton makes Raw watchable

the crowd were on their feet after his win tonight
he's slowly winning over the Kiddies

That Nxt rookie is simply been used for his connections


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I really can't take Otunga seriously with that voice of his :lmao


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i thought he was going to say now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pussy Monster wants his spotlight.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Batista Jr. helping Batista out who could predict that?


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

the last man standing..


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh shit, LMS.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

If you won't tap Cena'll just have to cripple you.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Spotlight FTW

Last Man Standing at Extreme Rules, eh? We all know what it takes to keep Cena down for ten seconds :side:


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Another last man standing match for Cena? Is he required to have at least one a year?


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

If Orton goes to Smackdown, I stop watching Raw.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

RatedRudy said:


> nice prediction, but it was kinda obvious too


Yeah I had a feeling that would happen.

Last Man Standing!

Should be a good match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LMS Shit just got real

Cena is the king of LMS matches


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

BATISTA IS THE FUCKING MAN!!! :lmao

I knew it would be LMS. Cool shit though. Batista is a fucking heat magnet. Listen to the crowd!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I approve of this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Really Batista??? You're invoking the rematch at Extreme Rules???

Who would've possibly seen that coming???


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Batista is so good.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

king, we just heard batista say that ... don't repeat it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Should have said "Now" and pinned Cena for the title lol.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I really can't take Otunga seriously with that voice of his :lmao


At least it's not as bad as Swagger's.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Outonga otonga utonga how ever you fucking say it is and will always be a looser, not even a heel...just a looser, he is broklyn brawler doink the clown boogyman league for me now and forever


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> get david in there he will handle the champs himself, strengh of cena, cerebralness of HHH, and star power of the rock.
> 
> i dont know if we are meant to believe that these nxt stars are ever going to put the name in the historic books of the wwe
> 
> maybe daniel bryan just because of who he is and the skills he has but any others? dont think so


I only really like , Justin Gabriel, Wade Barrett & David Otunga.
I don't see the big thing about Daniel Bryan, his fans that live up his ass make me dislike him tho.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Only caught the ME of Raw due to being out at a movie... is Raw worth catching at all, or is this a skipable episode?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Last man standing should be good


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Outonga otonga utonga how ever you fucking say it is and will always be a looser, not even a heel...just a looser, he is broklyn brawler doink the clown boogyman league for me now and forever


Just wait until he's the WWE Champion.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

aww well maybe otunga will get cena tomorrow


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Otunga looks like a black Rick Martel.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Just wait until he's the WWE Champion.


that will be the day i stop watching wwe


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Should have said "Now" and pinned Cena for the title lol.


Lol, my stream died right when he mentioned having a rematch, I just came to this thread expecting to find out Batista is the champion.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

And now to the Championship game.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

watchable raw nothing to major happened bring on the DRAFT whoop


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

EBboy™ said:


> Only caught the ME of Raw due to being out at a movie... is Raw worth catching at all, or is this a skipable episode?


I don't think you'd be sorry if you just skipped it and read the results.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Lol, my stream died right when he mentioned having a rematch, I just came to this thread expecting to find out Batista is the champion.


If only...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Really Batista??? You're invoking the rematch at Extreme Rules???
> 
> Who would've possibly seen that coming???


Predictability FTW.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope the draft is actually good this year.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Decent Raw...lackluster beginning with the Swagger/Cena/ShowMiz/Orton/Otunga segment, plus the horror that is the Divas, hot middle with the Orton/Swagger, Christian/DiBiase, the first title match, and a lackluster end with the second title match and the Otunga turn. Not as good as the last few weeks, but watchable.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cena is always good in lms matches so i happy they went with this match type.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

David "Mr Shoulder Block" Otunga.

If he started doing the alpha male's pounce I'd not be shocked.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

I never thought i'd say this but, i really hope batista doesnt leave now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

.Y2J said:


> I never thought i'd say this but, i really hope batista doesnt leave now.


Me too


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Cole was about to say Jay-z gave him that hair cut.


Cole doesnt know any black people :lmao


----------



## HITMAN84 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dang Raw was boring tonight. Christian vs. Ted Jr. was good though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm glad Otunga found a move he can execute correctly for once.

That said, a shoulder block will not carry him the whole match.


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

Pretty solid Raw I thought.

A few good matches. I hope they develop Christian and Ted into a feud (for million dollar championship). They seem to have good chemistry. Possible mid card PPV match.
Swagger and Orton had a good showing as well. It was a strange one, I didn't care who got the pin mainly because it was just an entertaining match.
The two tag matches weren't too bad. Would like to see Big Show cut a promo on this 'mentor' thing as Cole calls it. Seems that could be somewhere for Showmiz to progress to. I'm not 100% on it but it could be decent.

Not the worst guest host by far. He didn't do anything wrong in my eyes. Played the part, built his profile up and gave his character more depth ahead of this weeks NXT.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

decent Raw overall. LOVED how Orton tried to RKO Cena. Thank God they are still keeping his badass loner style intact. he doesn't care who he takes down, face or heel, no matter. 

Otunga, once again in the ring tonight, proved he just can't cut it. and his shtick is already incredibly tiring. we get it, you're "A-List."


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Otunga has loads of potential. We'll see how he does in future events.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

These kids need to learn that the chant is "RKO" not "Randy"


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Orton finally has his venom. The Viper is complete at the moment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I only saw the last hour. 

-I didn't care about the tag team main event or the swerve with Otunga at the end. 
-The Swagger/Orton match was pretty good. Really liked it & I think a feud is coming for them. 
-I REALLY liked the Christian/DiBiase match. Damn good match.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

btw did i hear Maryse call Eve fat? :lmao

Remember people, just say no to the Michelle Skeletors of the world :cussin:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm sickened how they made Swagger and Smackdown look tonight. We shouldn't be shocked though. 

Pretty boring edition of RAW. The main event was so predicable. We all know Batista will look strong going into LMS but job out to Cena once again. Watching Kofi and Christian job out was painful to watch.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I would like to know if any one who is not a WWE or TNA mark saw Raw or TNA and can tell me if Raw was watchable? .... and is TNA still in business?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

seancarleton77 said:


> I would like to know if any one who is not a WWE or TNA mark saw Raw or TNA and can tell me if Raw was watchable? .... and is TNA still in business?


RAW had an intriguing opening segment. Orton/SWagger and Christian/Ted were good matches. The rest of the show was pretty boring. And yes... TNA is in business. TNA has the money to keep their head above water.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> RAW had an intriguing opening segment. Orton/SWagger and Christian/Ted were good matches. The rest of the show was pretty boring. And yes... TNA is in business. TNA has the money to keep their head above water.


Like Glenn Beck TNA is in business, also like Glenn Beck TNA inspires stupidity and lacks logic and relevance.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

So Swagger lost to Orton? Damn, shoulda kept him off RAW.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

seancarleton77 said:


> Like Glenn Beck TNA is in business, also like Glenn Beck TNA inspires stupidity and lacks logic and relevance.


I actually don't mind TNA all that much, but damn that's just funny. :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

seancarleton77 said:


> Like Glenn Beck TNA is in business, also like Glenn Beck TNA inspires stupidity and lacks logic and relevance.


No need to talk about Glenn Beck in this thread. That just lacks relevance, right?

TNA appeals to some people. If you don't like it that's fine. But I'm here to talk about RAW. Tonight's RAW was just average to me.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ted dibiase + million dollar belt = win


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

My opinion may have been swayed due to the show I watched right before Raw, but that episode was fine, if not a bit boring in some places. It was a few steps below most the shows going into Mania and Shawn Michaels farewell show last week, and nothing really important seemed to happen, but there have been far worse Raws over the last year and nothing was downright bad.

The opening promo was fine. I wasn't impressed with Otunga as guest host, but it doesn't really matter who's the host in most cases.

Sheamus vs. Kofi was pretty much a squash. Things aren't looking good for Kofi. The stuff between Sheamus & Triple H afterward was pretty good, and my interest in that feud has gone up from the complete apathy I felt going into Mania.

Didn't Eve Torres win a title shot a few weeks ago after pinning Maryse in that pillow fight tag match that evidently wasn't a tag match? It doesn't really matter.

DiBiase bringing back the Million Dollar Title could be fun, but it was quite random, and it's not like WWE is in need of any type of new title. Bringing that particular belt back might, in a way, further show just how unimportant the titles are in the company. DiBiase vs. Christian was better than last week's match, mostly because it got 4 minutes instead of 2 and had no lumberjacks. Hopefully they do something with Christian soon as he is one of the best workers on the brand.

Swagger vs. Orton was pretty good. Swagger could have done without looking like a geek in the opening segment and then losing to Orton. It's probably not a good idea to have Orton lose a singles match just yet as he's pretty hot as a babyface, but Swagger shouldn't have lost right after winning the title as he had virtually no credibility going into his win Friday and can use all the help he can get. They would have been better off not booking that match.

Neither Tag Title match was much of a match. The swerves in both were pretty obvious, and in general, I'm not a fan of doing two versions of the same match on one show, particularly when the average length is 3-4 minutes. Batista vs. John Cena in a last man standing match should be good as that's the one WWE gimmick match that almost always delivers. The only problem I have with that is it's pretty hard to continue a feud after doing a last man standing match (I didn't think following the Cena/Orton one with an iron man match at Bragging Rights worked) and I don't want the Cena/Batista feud to end after Extreme Rules as it has been far greater than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

Otunga is the worst "wrestler" I've ever seen. All around complete trash.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm sickened how they made Swagger and Smackdown look tonight. We shouldn't be shocked though.
> 
> Pretty boring edition of RAW. The main event was so predicable. We all know Batista will look strong going into LMS but job out to Cena once again. Watching Kofi and Christian job out was painful to watch.


I don't see how they made SmackDown! look bad considering that Swagger has ALWAYS been a Raw and ECW guy, he's been on SmackDown! for a cup of coffee and he only won the title when the champion was injured.

Besides, Raw doesn't have anyone, not Orton, not Triple H, not even Cena that can stand up to The Undertaker.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

It appears as if the rumors are true, and Batista is taking time off after Extreme Rules. The attacks on Cena will continue up until the PPV, and then Cena retains. But thats fine, because last man standing is one of the best gimmick matches WWE has, and Cena always does well in them.

Not a terrible show. Taped it earlier and just finished it now. I dont know if theyre going to do anything with the Million Dollar belt but it was great seeing it tonight. Maryse was great on commentary tonight, but I thought for sure Eve was already a number 1 contender? Orton vs Swagger was definitely MOTN. I hope they book a feud with these two. Swagger/HHH was alright. I liked the comment of bringing a pipe to a sledgehammer fight. I didnt think Otunga did that bad tonight. He seems to be a natural on the mic. The tag title matches were a bit boring. I'd thought for sure we'd see Hart Dynasty tonight, but maybe next week.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

How many more jobs is Christian going to do? I feel that he's back paying his dues because of his time in TNA. I hope he gets drafted to Smackdown and starts a feud with Edge.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Portugoose said:


> How many more jobs is Christian going to do? I feel that he's back paying his dues because of his time in TNA. I hope he gets drafted to Smackdown and starts a feud with Edge.


job? are you fucken kidding me?fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Overall I thought it was pretty good!,Some big thoughts on my mind..

I have very mix feelings about Orton as a face/I am very surprised on Swagger's push But I kinda DO like the way he has been pushed pretty damn strong IMO(even if loosing to Orton clean twice as champ)And I thought tonight he really did look,acted&wrestled like a champ!/I love the storyline with Ted JR and the million dollar belt/I feel so bad for Christian/I already miss Shawn!/I like the ME.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> job? are you fucken kidding me?fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


I'd consider a clean loss to somebody who's pretty much a jobber themselves a job.

Whatever though, I'm not even going to complain about him losing to Ted even though I could. He's never going to get to the level he deserves so it doesn't even matter anymore.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Ted Dibiase with the Million Dollar Belt is interesting.

Overall RAW was pretty good but nothing great. 

6/10.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd consider a clean loss to somebody who's pretty much a jobber themselves a job.
> 
> Whatever though, I'm not even going to complain about him losing to Ted even though I could. He's never going to get to the level he deserves so it doesn't even matter anymore.


I just think its stupid for people to think that he is being punish for going to TNA, how do we really know what goes behind the scenes? Its just mind boggling people feel he should be given the tittle for what he did in TNA, as to say both companies on are the same level.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I just think its stupid for people to think that he is being punish for going to TNA, how do we really know what goes behind the scenes? *Its just mind boggling people feel he should be given the tittle for what he did in TNA*, as to say both companies on are the same level.


Where has anybody said that??? I've never read anybody write that in a post, but I might have missed something...we've said he deserves his long overdue push from back in 2005. He came back and is STILL one of the top talents who has it all, he can go with the best of them and the fact that they've push Shame-us and Swagger over Christian is just beyond me. And I don't give a damn about age either!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> *Where has anybody said that???* I've never read anybody write that in a post, but I might have missed something...we've said he deserves his long overdue push from back in 2005. He came back and is STILL one of the top talents who has it all, he can go with the best of them and the fact that they've push Shame-us and Swagger over Christian is just beyond me. And I don't give a damn about age either!


Well if they mention him and TNA in the same sentence, i would assume that, I could be wrong. Sheamus and Swagger are a mystery to me, maybe they want new top heels? I think Christian time will come, maybe once the draft happens we might get a clear view.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I just think its stupid for people to think that he is being punish for going to TNA, how do we really know what goes behind the scenes? Its just mind boggling people feel he should be given the tittle for what he did in TNA, as to say both companies on are the same level.


He's not being punished for going to TNA, he's being punished because that's just the way Vince McMahon handles tag teams. He takes 1 guy and makes them a huge, bonafide main eventer, and he pisses on the other. He did it with Bret and Owen, he did it with Jeff and Matt, he did it with Michaels and Jannetty, and he does it with Edge and Christian. 

I never watched him in TNA, so I don't care about what he did in TNA. There's plenty of reasons to give Christian a title run.

1 - Over with the crowd

2 - Stellar mic skills 

3 - Stellar charisma

4 - Very easy to have a good match with

5 - Never had a major injury (that I know of, and this is a problem with many main eventers like Taker, Edge, Batista, Rey)

6 - It would create a very memorable fued with Edge

I can't see a reason for why not. He's made guys as small as Christian champion, in fact, smaller, so that's not an excuse. Going to the competition isn't an excuse because he made Jeff the champion and in fact, Jeff got fired which is even worse than not renewing your contract...there's nothing. I just...I absolutely cannot wrap my head around the fact that The Great Khali has been World Heavyweight Champion and Christian hasn't.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Well if they mention him and TNA in the same sentence, i would assume that, I could be wrong. Sheamus and Swagger are a mystery to me, maybe they want new top heels? I think Christian time will come, maybe once the draft happens we might get a clear view.


Oh people have said that he's being punished for going to TNA which is not true considering that this has been going on since before Christian left. For reasons unknown to anybody, Vince does not wanted to push Christian. The more I think about it, the more confused I become because the guy has the talent to be one of the top guys in the business and he's being screwed over for some ridiculous reason. Christian's time is up. Im actually afraid a little of him going to SD! considering that the last time he was drafted he became the No.1 jobber...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> He's not being punished for going to TNA, he's being punished because that's just the way Vince McMahon handles tag teams. He takes 1 guy and makes them a huge, bonafide main eventer, and he pisses on the other. He did it with Bret and Owen, he did it with Jeff and Matt, he did it with Michaels and Jannetty, and he does it with Edge and Christian.
> 
> I never watched him in TNA, so I don't care about what he did in TNA. There's plenty of reasons to give Christian a title run.
> 
> ...


Bad timming maybe? Lets look at what has happen to him since his return:

-He went into ECW as a strong contender
-He won the ECW belt and had a show focus on him

You can argue that you should have gone to smackdown to face jeff but it was during the RTWM and plans were already set. Matt was always going to be the attacker and it wouldn't have made sense if it was Christian.

At the moment he is on Raw with no clear direction, but it can be fix once the draft happens. So if he is left with nothing with nothing to do after the draft then yes he is being wasted, until then I think he is doing fine and he hasn't looked weak since his return.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Overall I would say this week's RAW was slightly better than last weeks. Now before you bash me let me explain....

Last week's RAW was good only because of the HBK Farewell. Without that it would not have been as good of a RAW as it was. 

This week we saw two matches that were worth seeing in Ted Dibiase vs Christian and Randy Orton vs Jack Swagger. Orton vs Swagger was the better of the two, and it was a pretty good TV match. 

I do think Smackdown will be a better show than RAW this week, but we will have to see what goes down on Smackdown this week.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Of course. As long as the Smackdown divas get loads of time, I'm happy.



As long as Beth Phoenix gets loads of time I'm happy.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Suck it. You piece of shit. I watched Shawn all these years. I will miss him, surely. But I will never cry over professional wrestling. That is just too much.
> 
> Get a life, that is what I am saying. I will fight you. I will fight you so hard. I cannot stand you. I swear. Name a time and place. I will be there. I will burn you on a cross. I will leave a horse head on your mom's bed. I will .... your sister.


lol internet rage


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

dazzy666 said:


> i hope this otunga .... gets a knockout punch from the big show
> 
> only reason otunga is here, is cause he is fucking a celeb


How is he a celeb? I've never heard of this guy before NXT.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Batista looks like he's been off the roids. He looks smaller and his moobs are sagging.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I didn't see the show, so are we assuming Orton will be moving to Smackdown in the draft, to feud with Swagger?


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> How is he a celeb? I've never heard of this guy before NXT.


He said Otunga is fucking a celeb.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

FX™ said:


> I didn't see the show, so are we assuming Orton will be moving to Smackdown in the draft, to feud with Swagger?


I am not assuming he will fued with Swagger, but I think he will move to Smackdown in the draft.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

What's up with the damn commentators? I've been watching alot of past PPVs and I guess I got used to JR again but those two on RAW are useless. Kofi got hit on the head with a pipe and they didn't say a thing, Triple H came down to confront Sheamus and they barley raised their voices. Useless!

And Maryse!? What a dog!


----------



## J.Blinky (Apr 5, 2010)

Well i think Swagger should have won. But the 'Tradition' Is if you're moving brands you lose.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

darnok said:


> And Maryse!? What a dog!


haha really? calling the hottest diva in the WWE a dog?

thats quite a homosexual thing to say


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought she was merely unattractive until I heard her open her mouth. Everything she is, is the exact opposite of hot, in my opinion. Now that Miz...mmmm!


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

darnok said:


> I thought she was merely unattractive until I heard her open her mouth. Everything she is, is the exact opposite of hot, in my opinion. Now that Miz...mmmm!


oh yeah the Miz is hot i'll give you that 

hottest chick in wrestling right now is Chelsea from TNA anyway....


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Personally, I love Christy Hemme.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

fucking shit raw. not alot to get excited about and alot to get frustrated over.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW, with two good matches in Ted/Christian and Orton/SWAGGAH. I'm sure Pyro is pissed, since Ted pinned Christian clean. 
Maryse looked nice, lets hope she will kick Eve's ass next week, I wanna see that live in London. And we will get another Cena/Batista match at the PPV, and I'm gonna skip that match again.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought it was a pretty good RAW. Dibiase/Christian and Orton/Swagger. The opening segment was good and they announced two big matches. I liked how Orton tried to RKO Cena, I'm really glad he hasn't really changed gis gimmick match. Swagger did look like a bit of a chump in the segment and then lost the match so didn't look great but I'm not surprised. 

I'm expecting Swagger to be booked just as badly as Sheamus was because the problem with WWE is they try to create new stars but refuse to put them over the main event guys. If Orton does move over to Smackdown in the draft and feuds with Swagger though, at least these two wins Orton has over him will have served a purpose.

Looking forward to Cena/Batista Last Man Standing too, I'm sure they will be able to put on a good match and it will probably be their last in their current feud.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

really enjoyed RAW
-the opening segment was great. Swagger, Cena, Orton, and ShowMiz. Orton, Cena, and ShowMiz are going to be the focus of RAW over the next few weeks. I liked how Orton went for an RKO on Cena. That's exactly what I want to see from a tweener. RKO anybody in sight - even faces.
-Orton vs Swagger - but it would've made sense for Swagger to win. I guess they're going with the 'Swagger shouldn't be World Champion' type of storyline.
David Otunga was a good host, but i didn't understand why he left Cena.
-The divas battle royal was really bad as usual.
-I think i'm becoming a fan of Sheamus. He's actually pretty decent. I'm guessing we have some kind of steel pipe vs sledgehammer match at Extreme Rules. Maybe the first person to use their weapon wins.
-Ted Dibiase Jr with the million dollar belt. I kinda marked, but I can't believe that got no reception at all. I guess children have no idea about the title though. Looks like he's getting a push, and I pretty much said this earlier. He's going to be the one to take the title off Cena IMO.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Cena/Tista LMS should be fantastic, I think.

Otunga was one of the loosest Guest Hosts we've had - obviously, he does it every Tuesday, but he was really casual with his speech, he wasn't desperately trying to get a reaction by saying 'Monday Night Raw! YEAH!' like so many of them do, and it was refreshing to have a host who wasn't blatantly nervous and could actually work the mic, to an extent. The thing that annoyed me was how confused he kinda was with his alignment - I started off thinking he was a face, then a heel, then a face again when he wanted to team with Cena, then a heel at the end. As an audience who doesn't know him that well yet, especially if they haven't watched NXT, we don't know how to feel about him if a clear message isn't sent out the entire time he's on the screen, rather than chopping and changing between the two.

DiBiase/Christian was MOTN, imo. Good pace to it, entertaining action. Glad they let Ted get on the mic, too.

Eve winning the Battle Royal made me want to be sick considering how terrible she is in the ring (she was botching all over the place in this one, too), but at least the division has a bit of direction now, rather than just pointless tag matches every week. K-Squared impressed me with that wicked Hurricanrana, too. I was rooting for Katie Lea, whether it would be heel-vs-heel next week or not - hey, it's in England next week, that would have worked perfectly.  She would have probably been face for the night, too - new directions, please, she's a good wrestler... better than Eve, especially. Maryse's pwnage of all of the women (and Cole) made me laugh in places, and it kept her relevant as the evil, egotistical Divas Champ, too.

The Hoff!

Feeding Kofi to Sheamus makes me sad. He _has_ to go to SmackDown in the draft, he's been on Raw for ages, and he needs a change of pace, imo. It sucks, too, seeing as he was in Rumble contention, and then he just disappeared, tbh - if Orton really was the cause for it, then it pisses me off, cause he was actually going somewhere.

Anyway, I enjoyed it. Everything advanced nicely, Diva's division now has some direction, plus we got a big match announced for Extreme Rules. Good job, imo.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

It was a great raw imo, though admittedly I didn't watch the main event. Sheamus, as expected, is tearing through raw's mid-card, though I really dislike that he's carrying a lead pipe around with him, only because I think that weapon would be perfect for cody rhodes.
Swagger is being awesome with his "state of the world heavyweight championship address" gimmick type thing.
And, of course.. Orton = awesome at wtv he does.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Give Sheamus the shillelagh!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Other than Maryse, the Divas devision is terrible. I like the idea of just giving Maryse a long, dominating run as champion -- none of the other RAW divas are worthy of taking the strap let along being in a program with her.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Where the fuck is Cody? Fuck if WWE don't use him and eventually release him I'm gonna slaughter Cena and Hornswoggle


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Where the fuck is Cody? Fuck if WWE don't use him and eventually release him I'm gonna slaughter Cena and Hornswoggle


He did get punted at WM. I wouldn't worry, he'll be back. He's another guy that would be better off on Smackdown.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

fpalm I forgot that lol... I'm turning into one of the kiddies with this short attention span.

anyway, Christian vs Ted was a really good match


----------



## tajmagick (Apr 5, 2010)

Thankfully Dibiase beat Christian cleanly, the million dollar belt is back and Batista continues to excel as a heel. It was a dumb idea though to have Otunga leave Cena to fend for himself when it was an opportunity to win the tag titles. It establishes him as a heel but there is more logical ways to do it. Swagger loses for the second week as a row. He is still being treated as a lame mid-carder (at best) who just happens to have the WHC around his waist. Long-term booking at its very best


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I quite enjoyed RAW this week.

Swagger looked and sounded great in the opening segment, I liked the tension between Orton and Cena too. 

The match between Swagger and Orton I thought was very, very good. It was entertaining and both guys, despite the mix of styles seemed to work well together. Swagger lost which was...I guess ok, he's moving over to Smackdown and Orton's on fire at the moment. I'm guessing by the stare down they had, that Orton is moving to Smackdown and feuding with Swagger. The story is already there.

Like what they're doing with Dibiase, they needed to give him a bit of character, and the four minutes they had for a match was good. 

I wasn't that bothered by the tag stuff, but I do like the tension between ShowMiz, I guess they're setting up for an eventual breakup? The finish could be seen a mile off, but it was still good. I'm looking forward to the LMS for the title...but still wondering what Orton will end up doing on the PPV.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Raw this week = BORING.

That about sums it up I think.

Swagger losing clean to Orton? WHY? Why the hell would you have your brand new WHC lose CLEAN? Why could it not be DQ or CO? I dont get this kind of booking, it does nothing for either of them...unless its leading to a , I fued I suppose.

Also LOL at Christian losing clean to Ted, I have to laugh because his complete misuse is long beyond a joke now. He really has no hope in this company, I also doubt he will get traded to SD.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone else think Jack looked like a tadpole in an ocean during the opening segment? He looked so uncomfortable and out of place when Cena arrived and started talking him down. Prior to that he was good though, finally acting a little more serious. I hope they don't make him Jericho v.2


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Let's hope he doesn't get traded, all you guys' constant whining is a solid foundation in an ever-changing world. It makes me feel safe and secure.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger can't beat Orton? Just take the belt off him.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I quite enjoyed RAW this week.
> 
> Swagger looked and sounded great in the opening segment, I liked the tension between Orton and Cena too.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree. I really enjoyed Raw last night. It was definitely the best in a while, and I think it was because the majority of the show was...WRESTLING. It almost felt like Smackdown and that made me happy. The opening segment was great, Swagger/Orton was a very good match, and the Sheamus/Kofi match followed by the after math with Triple H was not too bad either. 



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Raw this week = BORING.
> 
> That about sums it up I think.
> 
> ...


Because they are acknowledging the facts. His character did, in many ways "get lucky". Now he has to prove himself, and I think Swagger had an awesome showing with Orton. The match was extremely back and forth, and I really didn't know who was going to win. With that said, it can not be over looked that he is still "new". At the same time, Randy is still on his path to becoming a massive face and has so much momentum right now that it needed to be continued. Just because Swagger cashed in MITB on a beaten Jericho he is suppost to be able to bang with a multiple time World Champion and man that has main evented multiple Wrestlemanias? Sorry but no. Swagger has ample time to build his character and his Championship reign. As I said, the match was very back and forth and I think it made a lot of sense for both characters. It also could potentially be setting up a feud for the coming months.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Well yeh, for a brand new main eventer, there's no shame in losing to the guy fast becoming the hottest face in the WWE. It's not like he was squashed, he had a great showing against one of the top stars and almost came out on top. I presume these two wins over Swagger will lead to a feud when Orton (maybe) get's drafted to Smackdown. If that's what they're doing, it made sense.

At least Swaggers involved with the main eventers, when Sheamus won the title he was STILL continuing to beat on a load of jobbers.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Loved the pose orton did on the ropes after winning the match it looks like is bout to get a huge face push.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Loved the pose orton did on the ropes after winning the match it looks like is bout to get a huge face push.


he's been doing that since Wrestlemania.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Raw was good. I liked the opening segment. Orton/Swagger match was really good. Orton has the crowd going nuts for him at the moment. I also like the way they are building Orton and Cena tension (I hope they do this but keep the two away as far as a match against each other is concerned). I don't think both will be on the same show after the draft, one will most likely be moved to Smackdown as the major face.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Really enjoyed this weeks raw. Some great matches that were actually given some lengthy time. It seemed like more or a smackdown than a raw, but that's a good thing for me. Less promo's more wrestling and that's what i'm enjoying. 

Swagger's a great champion so far.


----------



## livin on da edge (Feb 26, 2010)

the only matches I enjoyed were ted vs christian and swagger vs orton.
Its nice to see ted try and get a new gimmick, sucks that the crowd was dead for most of the night.

dont see why people are complaining about swagger losing, he was losing to santino just a month ago in seconds now hes world champ, but guess you can make everbody happy no matter what. People should be happy swagger got some mic time and he just had and actual match that gave him ring time. Swagger just had his best match of the year, how does that hurt him.
Swagger only lost cause this is setting up orton getting traded to smackdown. Look at the pole on wwe.com, its saying who should be the number 1 contender for the world title, the three people listed are edge, jericho and orton.

My guess is on the draft edge gets traded for orton. and there ya go. The most over face is on SD, to help out SES and Swagger. Plus no more orton vs cena or hhh, and Edge is on raw, this could give Christian something to do if you catch the drift.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't believe how quiet the crowd was. Even Orton didn't get that much of a pop, and he's been getting a huge one recently.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Saw Raw, it wasn't half bad to be honest.

What I Liked:

- The DiBiase/Christian match was very good. I was impressed. Looks like WWE is finally going to do something with DiBiase where he looks good consistently so lets see where it goes. I am a little worried about giving him the Million $ Championship as that could only place him right in his father's shadow, but we'll see. I like Ted alot and I think he's got a bright future.

- I really liked the Orton/Swagger match as well. Orton is mad over as a face, much to my surprise. People are complaining that Orton beat him, but I think following the draft, Swagger & Orton are going to wind up on both shows, so it'll work out from there.

- Sheamus came across somewhat well this week. And hell so did HHH for once. That Sledgehammer shot on the monitor was actually kind of cool.

- Batista as a heel = Much cooler than he was before. Funny how that always works out.

What I Didn't Like:

- Didn't give a shit about the main event or the Otunga swerve at the end. Not that it was poorly executed or anything. I just didn't care.

- Diva Battle Royal was bad, and now we have Maryse vs. Eve to look forward to. Oh that'll be a mat classic for sure.

Other than that, there really isn't much to comment on. This wasn't a standout show by any means, but there was nothing bad either. Comparing it to this week's Impact, I'll actually give Raw the nod for better show this week. Not because they did more right, but because they did less wrong.


----------



## levimc (Sep 28, 2008)

When does the Rating get published ?


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

ryanm1058123 said:


> First time I ever marked out for Cena.. to get Swagger off the fucking mic.


I don't understand, what is the big deal I find him good. Well I guess more power to me.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

He's not as bad as people say, but he's nowhere near good.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Swagger wasn't bad on the mic, but I actually liked Cena calling him out. It is nice to see that WWE is acknowledging that "hey, this guy may have just gotten lucky". Cena was much more aggressive on the mic last night, and it somewhat reminded me of how he use to talk shit to people. I could see that same situation happening when Cena was heel, except saying the same type of stuff to a face champion.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Didn't stay up for the show and forgot too sky+ it so haven't seen it as yet. I'll watch it later on tonight but reading threw this thread more people than not suggest it's a good show. I read the results and doesn't seem like Swagger came across too strongly against Orton.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Raw was okay, but everything felt so randomly thrown together. It was almost like watching a glorified Superstars episode.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jamie1™ said:


> Didn't stay up for the show and forgot too sky+ it so haven't seen it as yet. I'll watch it later on tonight but reading threw this thread more people than not suggest it's a good show. I read the results and doesn't seem like Swagger came across too strongly against Orton.


He lost, but he looked great against Orton imo. Sure, the new champion shouldn't lost in a non title match on RAW. But he stayed looking great against one of the biggest stars in the company, it was a great match too. He got a lot of offense in. I can sense Orton moving to SD to feud with Swagger over the belt actually.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

RAW was decent this week. I liked the opening segment with Swagger coming out and then the eventual promo between Cena, Orton, and Swagger and Miz. What made the promo though was Orton trying to RKO Cena, only to get pushed off and nail it on Swagger. That displayed that they're still keeping him as the loner type face, who doesn't give a shit if you're friend or foe. Just awesome. 

Otunga somewhat annoyed me through the whole night. He's good on the mic but not great. He sounds to high on himself at times...Not to mention he was terrible in the main event. 

Nice to see the HHH/Sheamus feud still going strong. Still expecting the game to put him over at ER. 

We had two good matches in the form of Dibiase/Christian and Orton/Swagger. Shame to see Christian lose but at the same time they're pushing Dibiase strongly as a heel. Orton/Swagger was good with Orton getting a nice reaction from the crowd and was basically the match of the night. Swagger looked impressive here and once again Orton had the crowd in buzzing and in his palm going for the RKO. I was a little surprised with the outcome though, I thought I could sense a DQ finish coming instead of Orton beating him clean. But at the same time, that was a sweet RKO he it. I'd love to see a feud between the two transpire out of this. 

I'm happy with Cena and Batista getting a Last Man Standing match for Extreme Rules. Should be good...And with Batista potentially leaving, this match could open up that door well for him.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Orton over Swagger was a poor decision. I knew it would happen. WWE has pulled the same shit. 

Angle goes over to SD! to sub an injured Batista. He comes back on the follow raw and gets pinned clean by HBK. 

And who could forget when Edge cashed in his MITB contract on taker to become the WHC. He came back to raw for a farwell and got beaten clean... by HBK again.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I wish the WWE would make David Otunga's cocky attitude seem somewhat believable. He really does seem like he's trying too hard.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jamie1™ said:


> Didn't stay up for the show and forgot too sky+ it so haven't seen it as yet. I'll watch it later on tonight but reading threw this thread more people than not suggest it's a good show. I read the results and doesn't seem like Swagger came across too strongly against Orton.


Although Swagger lost (which he shouldn't have) it was a great match, i enjoyed it very much. I'd like to see them have more more matches, maybe if Orton goes to SmackDown they can have a nice big feud? Hopefully as i just feel they clicked together.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

So what?

It doesnt matter if it was a good match or how Swagger looked, he LOST.

Fucking pointless booking, why do WWE insist on making thier new world champions look incredibly weak?

They did the same with Sheamus, if you are prepared to make them world champions, you have to be prepared to let them go over the already main eventers.

I just dont get the logic of having him lose CLEAN last night.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree, why make Swagger lose his first match as champion (cleanly), _especially_ when some would argue that he doesn't deserve the title due to how he won it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well Swagger has only been Champion for not even a week, he has alot more time to go over the already made main eventers.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, no doubt it was a good match but after Swagger lost to Randy last week and getting RKO in the beginning of the program, you would think that Swagger would get the pinfall.


Given he is a heel then a non-clean win, a dq or something would have been better than jobbing out the champion 2 weeks running just when he needs more credibility.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't see how they made SmackDown! look bad considering that Swagger has ALWAYS been a Raw and ECW guy, he's been on SmackDown! for a cup of coffee and he only won the title when the champion was injured.
> 
> Besides, Raw doesn't have anyone, not Orton, not Triple H, not even Cena that can stand up to The Undertaker.


Other than the undertaker, who from smackdown ever comes on raw and doesn't end up on the losing end of things though, it just seems odd that they don't try and promote the other show more when somebody visits the opposite brand.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Raw was okay, but everything felt so randomly thrown together. It was almost like watching a glorified Superstars episode.


It was a confusing show. First segment set the tone, Swagger cutting a bad promo.. Cena interrupting and wanting to put his title on the line for little reason, then Orton interrupting (sounding heelish), then Miz & Show, then Otunga (don't have a fucking clue who this guy is), stupid tag matches, Otunga pushing, Orton getting a clean win over Swagger.. urgh.. poorly executed show.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

meh show.

swagger's opening promo was painful. dude doesn't know what fluidity while talking is. it was awkward. i didn't really pay attention to the content, i was too distracted by his delivery.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Pretty average Raw AGAIN. Opening promo was very confusing, since when did the champion start deciding to put title on the line on his own accord?!?!?

The best part of the night was Randy orton's performance and Batista giving Cena the Batista bomb at the end claiming his rematch clause at Extreme Rules. Last man standing match between those two should be a bloody' good one.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Batista looks like he's been off the roids. He looks smaller and his moobs are sagging.


So it wasn't just me who thought he looked smaller.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Awful show, didn't like it at all.*


----------

